
My somewhat complete salary history as a software engineer - jodooshi
https://humanwhocodes.com/blog/2018/10/my-somewhat-complete-salary-history-software-engineer/
======
Someone1234
These threads always invite the outliers (i.e. those who want to humble brag).
Here's mine outside Washington/California/Silicon Valley/NYC:

\- $40K: 2010-2013, "DevOps" at small startup. No ownership/shares.

\- $45-72K: 2014-Current, Programmer (various job titles) working for state's
education department

Even management here only make $90K capping out around $115K~. But cost of
living is low.

These threads never have people posting their boring salaries from low cost of
living areas, I'm trying to buck that trend.

~~~
ddevault
I think I'm underpaid, but not grossly so. I earn $115,000/yr with 8 years of
professional experience in Philadelphia. I have equity currently valued at
~$5,000. I also make an additional ~$10,000/yr in donations to my open source
projects and an additional ~$5,000/yr through the occasional side gig.

[https://www.bestplaces.net/cost_of_living/city/pennsylvania/...](https://www.bestplaces.net/cost_of_living/city/pennsylvania/philadelphia)

I started my career at $30,000 in Colorado Springs.

[https://www.bestplaces.net/cost_of_living/city/colorado/colo...](https://www.bestplaces.net/cost_of_living/city/colorado/colorado_springs)

~~~
jpmoyn
Do you like your company? I'm also in philly but can't seem to find a cool
company to work for (I have a software job as is but have been looking). The
city feels somewhat dry of interesting software companies.

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
I do like it, yeah. Shoot me an email: sir@cmpwn.com.

------
sunaurus
I always wonder when I read about salaries in other countries - what do the
numbers usually mean? Not sure if this is how it works everywhere, but where I
live, we have 3 different ways of talking about salary:

1) What you actually get

2) What you actually get + what you pay in taxes

3) What you actually get + what you pay in taxes + what your employer pays in
taxes

Usually we talk about #2 when discussing salaries. So if somebody says they
make 1000€/month, it generally means that they get 871€ every month in the
bank, and their employer actually needs to pay 1338€ ever month in salary +
taxes.

Can anyone shed some light on whether this is the same everywhere? Like if
somebody in Silicon Valley says they make $200k/year, is that their "#2"
number?

Edit:

Adding my own #2 history as well (software dev in Estonia), in case anybody is
interested:

2015 - junior at employer A - 12 000€

2015 - mid-level at employer A - 21 204€

2016 - mid-level at employer B - 26 400€

2017 - senior at employer B - 30 000€

2017 - senior at employer C - 48 000€

2018 - senior at employer D - 58 500€

In my experience, it's very hard to get better salary without changing jobs
all the time, so if you know of a company with good perks, it's better to
change your job a bunch of times before ending up there (so you can start
there with a relatively good salary) - at least, that's what I ended up doing.

~~~
ponyous
Seems like it's more important to change titles than company according to your
history. To be honest I'm a bit offended you consider yourself senior with 2
years of experience.

~~~
pjc50
I got promoted to "senior" developer less than 6 months out of university
because my employer wanted to inflate the credibility of his consulting
business.

Job titles aren't standardised and can be pretty meaningless between
organisations.

~~~
thrmsforbfast
This isn't unique to tech, either. In a lot of enterprise sales orgs,
literally everyone is a "VP".

~~~
hetspookjee
Duetsche Bank counts a metric ton of Director's haha. I noticed it when
clicking through LinkedIn.

------
mysalarythrow
Male, went to a top 5 CS school, US west coast

2001: BigCo $76,000/year + $20,000 signing bonus (first job out of school)

2007: Freelancing between $100-$200/hr depending on project

2012: Startup #1 $180,000/year + $75,000 signing bonus + a bit of stock that's
never been worth anything (but I exercised upon leaving and paid a lot of
taxes on, so I'm net negative ~$300k)

2015: Startup #2 $240,000/year + lots of stock that's never been worth
anything

Some thoughts on equity and BigCos vs. Startups:

Before going to Startup #1 I rejected offer of ~$2MM RSUs at BigCo #2 (since
split, now worth ~$15MM) and offer of ~$2MM RSU at BigCo #3 (now worth ~$10MM)
in order to join what looked like a sure thing. Got another offer from BigCo
#2 a few years later for ~$1MM RSUs (now worth $4MM).

My peers that went to BigCos have done far, far better than me financially.
All are above $500k/year in total comp, and quite a few above $1MM/year due to
FAANG stocks going up so much.

Startup compensation math just doesn't work when you're competing against the
BigCos these days. Liquidity horizons are ~10 years for the few successes that
work out, the equity portions are meager (esp after dilution). Even ignoring
the risk of no liquidity event, you still come out behind what the big
companies are paying these days.

I'll probably never join a startup again, but if I do, all salary assumptions
assume an equity value of zero.

~~~
flatfilefan
Out of curiosity and a bit of jealousy :-) What is the programming field
companies are willing to give MM of RSU to programmers? Do you really make a
difference to their top line? I had the impression that it’s more the project
management and business development that can justify that compensation.

~~~
mysalarythrow
Honestly, these companies just have so much money right now and their stock
keeps on going up. They're competing for top talent, so bidding wars happen.

These were L6 offers at the time. Gets much more ridiculous the higher you go
(over $1MM/year comp)

I'm not a super specialist or anything, just a solid developer (mostly front
end, some back end)

~~~
hoaw
These companies are basically 'finance' at this point. Instead of markets and
assets it's platforms and data.

------
freditup
I'm actually surprised that as a 'Principal Architect' he was only making
$208,000 a year. Considering that entry-level positions at large companies
which can have cash compensation of around $150,000+, it seems he may have
been 'underpaid'.

Of course $208,000 is nothing to scoff at, and money is hardly the most
important thing when it comes to life. Just interesting to see that a
reasonably large Bay-area company would pay such a high-level engineer barely
more than new grads can get.

~~~
LandR
In the US, maybe.

In other countries like the UK, a principal architect is probably not getting
half that.

I would guess from a quick google that an architect in the UK is on around
£50k to £70k. Which is $63k to $90k.

I'm a senior software engineer with around 10years experience. I'm on £38k
($48k) plus a very small bonus, maybe £2 to £3k if I'm lucky.

Last job was a mid-level engineer on £28k. I've seen junior developers as low
as £20k and senior engineers on as low as £35k.

~~~
CalRobert
I really can't understand why they stay in the UK then, to be honest. We seem
to have better salaries and generally lower cost of living across the sea...

I have no affiliation with this company but here's a recent example, quoted at
95k so you could presumably push higher:

[https://www.ninedots.io/job/lead-react-
engineer/](https://www.ninedots.io/job/lead-react-engineer/)

~~~
apexalpha
Family, friends, football club, being in ones own culture?

Not everyone is ready, able or willing to start a new life somewhere.

And an important detail to remember is that Europeans usually work a lot less
than Americans. Due to progressive taxes people tend to choose for more time
off rather than more pay.

~~~
eertami
>And an important detail to remember is that Europeans usually work a lot less
than Americans. Due to progressive taxes people tend to choose for more time
off rather than more pay.

Yep, anecdotal but time is just so much more valuable in my 20s than the extra
(taxed) money. The sweet spot atleast for me is a 3 day work week. Pays enough
and it has a decent balance.

I could never trade this situation for a US dev job even for 3-4x the salary.

~~~
CalRobert
Yeah - but I was referring to Ireland. When headhunters contact me it's weird
how the British ones offer surprisingly low salaries compared to Ireland,
Germany, Finland, etc. (obviously this is after converting to EUR). I suppose
I should have been more specific about which sea I referred to.

And time is incredibly valuable, if only because for most of us enjoying time
is the whole damn point of working. I find playing with my kid or traveling or
working on side projects much more fulfilling than my day job (which is fine,
but ultimately just a job)

~~~
eertami
Yeah that's fair, but (again, purely personal) I also wouldn't want to move
from the Alps to live in Dublin, no matter the salary.

I agree that the salaries are lower, but also tax is a fair bit less in the UK
than some EU countries. When I did the math on paying UK taxes vs registering
in France for French taxes, the take home would only have been ~50% of net
salary on the French system.

~~~
CalRobert
Ah, to be honest I love mountains and in the long term have considered ways to
live closer to them. In Ireland we only have tall hills at best, but people
are offended if you call them that...

However Ireland was where I got a visa, and now that I'm here it's not bad.

------
apexalpha
Very interesting thread this link has spawned. Not telling each other how much
we make is only good for our employers, not us. So here we go:

The Netherlands, 26yo male:

45k ($50k) as a technical trainee. It's €3200 ($3600) pre-tax a month and
€2350 ($2670) after tax with %12,5 end of year bonus.

First job here, and this is already above modal for my country. I'm very happy
with it, especially seeing I don't have a formal IT education I just thought
myself through hobbies and messing around. Some salaries here are insane!

Of course my cost of living is lower but rent/mortgage has gone up _a lot_ in
my country since the ECB started printing money. €1500 a month in or around
Amsterdam for 2 people isn't weird anymore and there are practically no houses
<€250k

~~~
phyller
It boggles my mind that salaries can be so much lower in parts of Europe,
while expenses are about the same as the US. Of course if you are living in
New York City or San Francisco area expenses are higher, but most places they
are not.

~~~
apexalpha
As always: it's not that Black and White.

Many people in my country, and NW Europe in general, opt for pay in another
currency: time.

Dutch people work _on average_ 350 hours less per year than their US
counterparts; or about 7 weeks worth when working 40 hours a week.

It's not unheard of in my company to have between 30 and 50 paid days off per
year on top of the national holidays. These days are negotiated during salary
discussions and a trade off between pay and time.

[https://data.oecd.org/emp/hours-worked.htm](https://data.oecd.org/emp/hours-
worked.htm)

Germany, Denmark, Norway, Switzerland, Sweden etc... We all basically opt for
more time off than more pay.

And this is possible in part due to the high taxes; we have no medical bills,
no education bills, pension is taken care of, etc..

I for one, would gladly opt for a 4 day work week with 60k pay a year in stead
of a 5 day workweek with 90k pay.

~~~
phyller
I hear this a lot, but you can do the same thing in the US with a much higher
salary. I have taken 4 to 5 weeks off in a year, plus two weeks of national
holidays, with no pay cut at all. You can negotiate for more. US companies
will pay for your healthcare basically completely (your entire family), and
contribute towards continuing education and your retirement accounts.

Granted, that doesn't continue after you stop working for them, but we do have
federal government provided money and medical coverage after retirement age. I
think people have a caricature of what the US system is because as Americans
we have a culture of complaining about our government, which I usually
wholeheartedly participate in :)

The bottom line is, in my opinion, if you like your particular culture, you
will be happier where you are because it won't be replicated quite the same
anywhere else. But the overall standard of living for software engineers in
the United States is extremely high. Even when people are complaining about
housing prices, they aren't much higher than in Europe, and you get a really
nice living space for it that is usually much larger with nicer amenities. And
in many places in the US, including where I live, the prices are cheaper and I
get a nice big house with land and a beautiful view.

~~~
apexalpha
I understand and I agree with you for the most part. My response was to the
"It boggles my mind that salaries can be so much lower in parts of Europe"
comment above me.

Software Engineers definitely get paid more in the US than in the EU. But some
of the difference can be explained by it. Although I don't think software
engineers in either country have much to complain about.

That being said, these perks that I listed go for everyone in the country, not
just the top % of all working people. In one form or another this is paid for
by people who can, like software engineers.

p.s. 4 weeks is the legal minimum amount of vacation days here. Most people
have double that.

------
rewgerthgrth
Burner account. All numbers adjusted to USD:

2007: Junior developer $25k (no bonus)

2008: Project manager $50k (10% bonus)

2009: Project Manager $65k (10% bonus)

2011: Senior Project Manager $92 (10% bonus)

2011: Product Manager $97k (Some worthless options as it turns out, and an
approximately 8% bonus)

2012: Founded my own startup / developer $28k that year

2013: Startup founder / CTO $65k

2014: Startup founder / CTO $150k

2015: Startup founder / CTO $150k

2016: Startup founder / CTO $250k + 10% bonus (acquired)

2017: Startup founder / CTO $250k + 10% bonus

2018: Startup founder / CTO $325k + $100k bonus + $100k stock

2018: I'm now taking a break from work.

~~~
arvinsim
Seems to be that you went to the management pretty soon. Seems to pay much
better.

~~~
hdsrtrthrth
Yeah i guess that's just my strong suit so i went with it.

------
throwawayosiu1
I'm currently based in Toronto

    
    
        2012 - small business owner                             - 60k AED / yr (no taxes) - built Wordpress websites in my spare time
        2013 - technical cloud marketing intern                 - 60k / yr CAD            - FAANGish company
        2013 - contractor                                       - 30k / yr CAD            - Engineering consultancy
        2014 - Software Dev Fullstack                           - 22k / yr CAD            - early stage startup
        2015 - Lead Software Dev Fullstack / Architect + DevOps - 55k / yr CAD            - very early stage startup
        2015 - Lead Software Dev Fullstack / Architect + DevOps - 60k / yr CAD            - very early stage startup
        2016 - Software Dev                                     - 60k / yr CAD            - medium stage startup
        2016 - Techincal Consultant                             - 90k / yr CAD            - small public company
        2017 - Software Engineer + DevOps                       - 99k / yr CAD            - medium public company
        2018 - Senior Software Engineer + DevOps + SRE          - 120k / yr CAD           - medium public company

~~~
tdotthrowaway
I too am in Toronto and this is my career progression:

2015 - Linux System Administrator - $65k - large company 2016 - DevOps
Engineer - $79k - startup 2017 - DevOps Engineer - $95k - large company 2018 -
Site Reliability Engineer - $115k - medium company

~~~
digianarchist
2015 - $110K CAD - Senior Developer

2018 - $120K CAD - Senior DevOps Engineer (+ $12K bonus).

7 years experience as of today

------
dmarucco
This is certainly an intresting post and i likethe OP attitude. We should be
totally transparent about our compensation as he did. Salary is just the
result of a negotiation, nothing else, in the majority of cases it does not
reflect anything more than your "perceived" value.

White male born in the '88 in Italy. I have a bachelor degree and working
since 2008. Here in Italy is quite uncommon to have big jumps in salaries if
you want to stay in the "Technical" position.

However it's quite common to have "food stamps" for lunch as benefit ( range
between 5€ to 8€ )

2008 - 18000 €/year - Junior Software Developer - Consulting Firm A

2009 - 19000 €/year - Software Developer - Consulting Firm A

2010 - 20000 €/year - Software Developer - Consulting Firm A

2011 - 21000 €/year - Software Developer - Consulting Firm A

2012 - 23000 €/year - Senior Software Developer - Online booking startup (No
stock options)

2013 - 25000 €/year - Senior Software Developer - Consulting Firm B

2014 - 25000 €/year - Senior Software Developer - Consulting Firm B

2015 - 28000 €/year - Technical Lead - Consulting Firm B

2016 - 30000 €/year - Technical Lead - Consulting Firm B

2017 - 32000 €/year - Technical Lead - Consulting Firm C

2018 - 32000 €/year - Technical Lead / Solution Architect / Whatever -
Consulting Firm C

~~~
bufferoverflow
Get on Upwork, you will make more after ~2 years of developing your
reputation.

~~~
dmarucco
Is that your personal experience? I read almost only negative opinions about
Upwork, and it's seems another broken solution looking for a problem to solve.

~~~
DeBraid
Work for Toronto-based company. Most of our developers work remote (in S.
America, Europe, Asia, etc) and were discovered via Upwork.

We've been growing, so all the good devs have been retained long term (12-24
months and counting). IOW, if you're good (decent tech chops + strong English
communication), you can find long-term engagements via upwork in places that
pay well.

~~~
coding123
The best engineers are likely not using that. Most of them get burned, and
you're mostly left with engineers that are reallly good at marketing. I could
be wrong. I tried it for a few months. I only got one question, and I
basically helped a guy understand docker for free during the evaluation. I
guess someone needs to start an upwork for serious people.

~~~
DeBraid
We did churn our share of low performers at the beginning. I'd say 5 of the
first 10 hires stuck (most of the churn was us terminating the relationship).
The ones that stayed were able to refer a friend or two.

Also, another downside: fraud. We ran into 2-3 folks who were operating
outright scams, ranging from an agency posing as an individual, to identity /
account theft.

------
fma
Everyone is posting salaries... How about hours worked. I sometimes feel like
a frog in a pot and am in the office for 45 hours a normal week and at times
50. Once in a while a few hours of production support on nights and weekends.

The only time I worked 40 hours was government...

I realize it could also be the nature of the application. Looks like the
author is mainly on UI while my application, and at my previous company,
processes time sensitive data 24x7.

I often times I did only UI work, or QA work to not have production calls.

~~~
cgh
I work for an American BigCo writing server-side code. I typically put in a 50
hour week. Salary: $155,000

However, I work remotely (I am not American) so I have that flexibility, and I
also don't waste time commuting. To me, the extra hours in the chair are worth
it.

------
quickthrower2
Nice money at those big American companies. In Australia, you have to become a
plumber to get to those levels :-)

~~~
toomanybeersies
The pay rates for tradies in Australia is phenomenal. If I had kids, I'd be
encouraging them to become electricians, not software engineers.

Even a lot of unskilled jobs pay really well in Australia. I have a friend who
works for Aldi in their distribution centre as a general worker, and he's on
$35 per hour (only 6 hour shifts though, I think), plus when he's rostered on
Sunday he goes up to $70 an hour.

Anecdotally, as a software developer in Melbourne for a small company, with 2
years experience, I'm on AU$75k + super, which is a pretty comfortable wage.
Coming from NZ$42k (and only 3% super) back in New Zealand, it was certainly a
nice payrise.

~~~
hnzix
Oz has a fairly hard and low dev salary ceiling for smaller companies,
excepting maybe some Melbourne hotspots. If you want decent scratch you have
to go corporate, but the content often sucks.

~~~
quickthrower2
I think the reason for that is American tech companies simply make a lot more
money. They have a bigger market to server and USA first makes it easier to
conquer the rest of the world, but Australia first normally ends up sandboxed
in Australia, with some exceptions. The companies selling internationally will
tend to pay more, as well as the cartels e.g. the banks, super, etc.

------
burner_121254
Burner account. White male working at a single US software company in the
suburbs since 2007 (not anywhere near Silicon Valley). Cost of living is
comparable to Minneapolis, MN.

Graduated college in 2007, Bachelor's in CS, hired to a QA team, ended up
building a lot of internal web apps by myself from scratch that are used by a
lot of teams. There aren't any other software companies anywhere near here, so
switching companies frequently as others do to get raises isn't an easy
option.

\--------------

2007: $35,000

\-- [incremental raises, working for the same team]

2016: $82,000

\-- [Hired as a senior front-end web dev for a different team in 2016]

2017: $97,000

2018: $103,000

------
zdgsg
White male, born early 90's. Raised, live, and work in Silicon Valley.

2013: intern at tiny startup A, $12/hr, no benefits. Paid for my own gas/food

2014: software eng intern at large corp A. $28/hr

2015: software eng intern at startup B. $40/hr

2016: software developer at corp C, $105k base, $20k signing, future equity
(noted below)

2017 - entry software engineer at corp C. $115k base, $25k bonus, $70k equity
(for 2016 and 2017). Total comp about $205k-ish

2018.a - entry software engineer at corp C. $125k base, $27k bonus, $80k
equity. Total comp around $235k

2018.b - mid year promotion to software engineer (non-entry level). $141k
base, likely equity bump. Total comp for 2018 projects to be about $240k.

Current corp doesn't negotiate, but has very solid equity.

------
04-25-48-62-63
Michigan. BS in CS.

2005 - $9/hour web dev intern

2007 - $14/hour part-time web developer and software engineer. (This was still
in college.)

2010 - $60K/year software engineer.

2013 - $85K/year sr. software engineer (including bonuses).

2018 - $103K/year sr. software engineer (including bonuses).

I feel I've been somewhat underpaid compared to market averages, but I have
reasonable money for now. Lived super-frugally in college and paid off student
debts ~1 year after graduation. Never worked crazy overtime, although some
jobs were pretty stressful due to sheer bad management. Had opportunities to
become manager or architect, but don't want to move into a non-coding
position.

------
cm2012
Here was my path - first three of the below were during college, then I
dropped out before number 4.

1) Unpaid internship (3 months)

2) $10 an hour assistant marketing role (1.5 years)

3) $14 an hour marketing role (1.5 years)

4) $30 an hour marketing role (8 months)

5) $35 an hour marketing role (Much bigger budget, lots of opportunity to
learn) (1.5 years)

6) $50 an hour (promotion from the above role, 2 years)

7) Became a consultant for $150-$300 an hour, current since May 2017.

So my path from unpaid to $300k+ per year took like 8 years.

~~~
dajohnson89
Could you describe what exactly your consulting role is like?

~~~
cm2012
Helping growth oriented companies scale sales on FB and Adwords.

------
ThrowawayUry
Montevideo, Uruguay (most expensive country in South America):

    
    
      2004-2008 - Programmer at Software Factory - U$ 10.000 / year
      2008-2016 - Functional Analyst (developer really) at non-software company - U$ 30.000
      2016-2018 - Programmer Analyst (still developer + pm) at U.S. company's outsourcing center - U$ 55.000
    

Mis-spent a lot of money on an MBA (30k) which didn't bring me any additional
income, and didn't save anything after 15 years' career :(

Also, over half my salary goes to taxes as I'm on the 2nd highest income
bracket.

I'm hoping to get way more as a remote worker (and there are ways to get tax
breaks that way).

~~~
dominotw
Its ok. You can start saving now, its not too late. Don't worry.

------
HiroshiSan
Just wanted to thank all of you for posting your salaries. My biggest take
away is that it takes time to develop your career. It's so easy to become
jaded after reading /r/cscareerquestions where it's regular to see someone
making 6 figures right out of college.

------
anon_9264
I'll contribute. I hope it is okay to post anonymously in this case. 2007 was
straight out of college and all these jobs have been in California.

2007 Startup A $80,000

2009 Startup A $90,000

2010 Startup B $100,000

2011 Startup C $100,000

2013 Startup C $130,000

2015 Startup C $150,000

2017 Startup D $160,000

~~~
hliyan
Thanks for this! It would help if you could mention the role/designation as
well...

------
iLemming
Everyone excited about SF Bay salaries - please don't forget how expensive is
to live here. My rent is $3K/m (half of my net salary) and that's considered
"a decent rate" for 3 bedrooms.

Simple salad or a sandwich will cost you ~$15. Round-trip fare on BART - $11.
So just to get to work and eat something over lunch will cost you over $600/m.

If you're offered a job here with relocation - negotiate! If possible - better
reconsider. Have a family with kids? Simply forget it. Seriously, things
getting awfully expensive here. Techies are moving to other states in numbers.

~~~
yen223
If you earn 3 times as much, but wind up spending 3 times as much, you are
still saving 3 times as much.

It's almost always better to get high pay in a high CoL area, than to get low
pay in a low CoL area.

~~~
iLemming
Working from paycheck to paycheck you don't earn 3 times as much and you don't
save. Most of my friends who live here can't afford to buy a house, they rent.
Almost all my friends who left SF Bay were able to buy within months. Cost of
living and the housing prices in SF Bay are extremely disproportionate to
salaries.

~~~
epanchin
If they could buy within months, does that not imply there were in fact
saving? Just their savings seemed small until moving?

------
sushid
I can’t help but be alarmed by the fact that his health has been on the
decline for the last five years due to contracting Lyme disease.

I know of one person who was fine after like a month (detected early) and
someone who spent the better part of a year recovering, but nothing like this!

Hope the blog writer gets better soon.

~~~
HFE_C282Y
He remarks here ([https://humanwhocodes.com/blog/2014/04/02/i-have-lyme-
diseas...](https://humanwhocodes.com/blog/2014/04/02/i-have-lyme-disease/))
that his health has been poor for the last (now) 19 years. Having contracted
Lyme roughly 9 years ago myself, I can empathize with him. The effects never
_truly_ go away.

~~~
phyller
And still, many doctors even in Connecticut where it was first detected won't
provide the antibiotics for it until you have a positive test, and the tests
are unreliable. This is a real tragedy.

------
davedx
White male, born and raised in the UK, lived and worked in Australia and
lately, the Netherlands.

1999: Intern developer at investment bank, £1500/month

2000: Java Developer at above, £40,000/year

2004: C++ Games Developer in Australia, AU$26,000/year

2006: C++ Games Developer in UK, £27,000/year

2007: C++ Senior Software Engineer in UK, £31,000/year + pension

2011: Java Developer in Netherlands, €44,000/year + pension

2012: C# Unity Developer in Netherlands, €31,800/year

2013: Contract Frontend Developer in NL, €50/hour

2015: Frontend Developer in NL, €50,000/year

2017: Contract Frontend Developer in NL, €75/hour

2018: Contract Frontend Developer in NL, similar to above

Fairly obvious here is that I a) like working in the games industry, b) the
pay is much worse in the games industry, and c) that I never ended up staying
for long in the games industry...

~~~
remify
I'm interested in moving to Netherlands. What would you say is the salary for
a Full Stack dev with 5 year of experience. I work with Java / Node and have 2
years of experience with Angular.

~~~
davedx
Hi!

If you're working in the major cities like Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Utrecht, then
it's fairly common to see salaries for a medior of something like 45-55k and
more for a senior (I've seen upwards of 70k for some roles in finance).

Some other notes to keep in mind when considering moving here:

* There is a "30% ruling" for high demand skills workers like in IT that will reduce your income tax [1]

* But, income tax in the Netherlands is high! (~40%) [2]

* Quality of living, infrastructure, education is great though, arguably the high taxes do you give you a lot back

* Healthcare is pretty _reasonable_ but it's a two-tier system that costs a decent amount of your paycheck and still requires you to pay for mandatory insurance

If you have any other questions, let me know.

[1] [https://www.iamexpat.nl/expat-info/dutch-expat-news/expat-
ta...](https://www.iamexpat.nl/expat-info/dutch-expat-news/expat-tax-
netherlands-how-it-works)

[2]
[https://thetax.nl/?year=2018&startFrom=Year&salary=50000&all...](https://thetax.nl/?year=2018&startFrom=Year&salary=50000&allowance=0&socialSecurity=1&retired=0&ruling=0&rulingChoice=normal)

~~~
YorickPeterse
Dutch income taxes should be closer to 30% than 40%. This however depends on
various tax discounts you may get. My tax rate is around 33% at the moment if
I remember correctly

------
dmourati
I worked briefly with Nicholas at Box though we never met. I recall him being
one of a handful of Principal engineers at the company when I joined and
aspiring to reach that position myself. I commend Nicholas for sharing this
data and for the thoughtful way in which he laid out why he felt compelled to
do so.

I wish Nicholas health and happiness.

~~~
sokoloff
I also worked with him at Vistaprint and, to be honest, found him to be
(appropriately) opinionated but not a pain in the ass. He was one of the good
ones, so it's interesting to hear his own lower self-estimation of his time
here.

------
iykwimthrowaway
more data

    
    
      1990 - 7.50/hr software testing @ bigco1
      1992 - $24/hr software testing @ bigco1
      1994 - $40/hr developer @ bigco1
      1996 - $54k developer @ bigco1
      1997 - $58k developer @ bigco2, options-heavy comp (worth ~$400k over 9 years)
      2006 - $120k developer @ startup1, options-heavy (worthless)
      2008 - $120k developer @ startup2, options-heavy (worthless)
      2016 - $290k developer @ bigco3
      2017 - $360k developer @ bigco3
      2018 - $405k developer @ bigco3
    

verdict: bigco

second verdict: perusing the timelines, I am old AF

~~~
zdgsg
Whoa. What position for bigco3?

edit: yes, I was born after you had many years of work experience :)

~~~
iykwimthrowaway
Basically what would be a 65 at bigco2 (MSFT)

Note that options have turned out to be pretty mediocre on average for me.
$400k over 9 years at MSFT was a significant chunk of compensation, but they
weren't life-changing. It's _possible_ that startup2 can still make me a bunch
of money, because I own the stock and they're profitable, but I basically
count the probability as 0. Get RSUs.

------
mattsmith321
For those of us in the US, you can see your complete earnings history as
reported to the Social Security Administration at ssa.gov. Obviously you have
to jump through some hoops to create an account. Coincidentally to this post,
I just pulled my info last weekend and put it into a chart:
[https://i.imgur.com/LwyljAK.png](https://i.imgur.com/LwyljAK.png) I chopped
off the actual amounts for this post but I was also mainly only interested in
how things looked for the past few years in my current job.

~~~
ivalm
If you chop the y-axis entirely then the graph can be meaningless. Perhaps
your salary changed from 100000/year to 100001/year and those fluctuations are
all in the cent range...

------
lostmsu
All - Seattle, totals, including stock bonuses:

2012-2016 $105k-135k MSFT SDE-SDE2

2016-2017 $190k AMZN

2018 - trying to start up, $250

> Obama Executive Order Protects Employees of Federal Contractors to Discuss
> Wage and Compensation

Fortunately, both AMZN and MSFT are government contractors

------
russnewcomer
Mostly middle of America here. Not a throwaway because I think that part of
American culture is negative.

2001 - 2003 Various intern-level roles in Kansas/Nebraska. ~8/hr.

2003 - 2005 Intern/Part time sole developer/IT at manufacturing company in
central Kansas. ~$12/hr.

2005 Graduated with Bachelor's in Computer Systems.

2005 - 2007 Applications Developer (Programming, general IT, software project
management) at same company above in central Kansas. Started at $42k, ended
around 50k. 40hrs wk

2007 - 2010 IT Director at international school outside of America. 28k.
Technical responsibilities about 30hrs/wk, other work at school (substituting,
student activities, etc) ~20 more.

2010 - 2012 Network Admin / Developer, Omaha NE. (for MSP) 30k -> 35k 45+
hrs/wk

2012 - 2018 Mobile Software Developer, Omaha NE (ag-tech company) 45k -> 80k.
40hrs/wk.

2018 - present Senior Software Engineer 85k (in healthcare) 40hrs/wk.

------
prepend
I think this is really interesting and glad OP posted it as a reference.

I just assumed that everyone saves their digital paystubs and calculating
precise salary at any point in ones career is trivial. I was surprised when OP
was unsure of salary amounts or when precisely raises went into effect.

While I think this is cool from a career planning perspective, I don’t think
it’s very useful from OP’s aim of correcting any biases on pay based on
gender. But it doesn’t hurt and is helpful just to be aware of what’s
possible.

It’s a bit odd that Forbes and Atlantic are used as sources of pretty
definitive statements of existing biases and the ability of authors ability to
negotiate based on status as a “white man.” (Personally, I think that
confidence may be a bit misplaced :)

Mostly, I’m grateful for using ESLint and it’s cool to see the career
described for people who develop oss projects in addition to work.

~~~
vonmoltke
> I just assumed that everyone saves their digital paystubs and calculating
> precise salary at any point in ones career is trivial.

First off, not everyone _gets_ digital paystubs. It depends on how the company
manages payroll, and whether they keep it in-house or subcontract it.

Second, even if you do get a digital paystub, it is frequently a manual
operation to download and save it outside of the payroll system. I personally
have been bad about actually doing so.

~~~
theandrewbailey
I don't keep paystubs, but I've kept every one of my IRS w-2 forms. It should
be possible to pro-rate the total compensation from approximate hire/leave
dates, if I need to.

------
throwaway84493
Male, top 5 CS school, grad 2000

2000: $55k, non-dev role, 50k-ish options, Florida company 2000: Same role as
above, given $20k raise, +25k options two months in 2000: $75k, $10k signing
bonus, 30k options, junior dev, Bay Area company 2001 (crash): $40k,
university, research dev, Penn 2002-2005: Freelance $80/hr, Florida 2005-2007:
Grad school, shit pay 2007-2010: Freelance, $100/hr, Florida 2010-2012: $68k,
senior dev, Florida 2012-2014: $20k, 10% equity, head of engineering,
"startup", Bay Area 2014-2015: $125k, 10% bonus, senior dev, Bay Area BigCo
2015-2016: $130k, 9% bonus, $20k RSU/3 year, same co and role as above
2016-2017: $144k, 10% bonus, $20k RSU, same co and role as above 2017-2018:
$155k, 16% bonus, $20k RSU, same co, eng manager

I'm underpaid, conservatively, by at least $70k. Will probably fix that next
year.

------
zuhayeer
Check out a project of mine called [http://levels.fyi](http://levels.fyi) for
a little more volume of data. We are trying to make the industry more
transparent by going into level by level granularity. Hope it helps, and we'd
love for people to contribute!

------
Aeolun
I’m a bit sad about seeing some of the numbers here, and happy about seeing
some others to add some perspective.

For me:

\- 2010 Company A €37000 - Netherlands

\- 2011 Freelance €21000 - Netherlands

\- 2012 Company B €34000 - Netherlands

\- 2013 Company C ¥2.5M (€19000) - Japan

\- 2014 Company C ¥3.6M (€27000) - Japan

\- 2016 Company D ¥5.0M (€38000) - Japan

\- 2017 Company D ¥5.5M (€42000) - Japan

\- 2018 Startup E ¥6.0M (€46000) - Japan

\- 2018 Company F ¥8.0M (€61000) - Japan

All have been some form of engineering position. I’d love to break into the
ridiculous compensations I see around here, but it seems the only way to get
any form of raise is to move around a lot.

I’m fairly convinced this is because companies are unable to properly assess
skill in an interview, so they use previous salary as a proxy to determine if
a candidate might be worth it.

I’m getting to the age/place in life where I’d prefer to stay at the same
place, so I’m hoping company F is willing to see the light in that regard.

~~~
nnnate
How was your transition into a Japanese work environment? Were the raises you
got working at the same company asked for or just given by the company?

~~~
Aeolun
The first company in Japan I aaked for a raise, but more in the sense of “need
more or cannot live here”.

The second time it was part of a merger and realignment of working conditions
(which also increased expected hours from 7 to 7.5).

------
donatj
Right out of school in 2006 my first programming job started me at $20,000 a
year. And I was so glad to have it! I’d been applying and interviewing for
jobs for six months and this tiny shop was the only place willing to give me a
chance.

I think people forget, but at the time it was a foregone conclusion that all
programming jobs were going to go to India and you would be a fool to go into
it. I was told as much by teachers before I left high school. I didn’t know
anyone else getting into programming, I literally had college comp-sci classes
where I was the only student.

After my 3 months probation they realized “he’s pretty good” and unexpectedly
doubled that.

Worked my way up to lead developer by around 2009 at that job which basically
doubled that again.

Pay growth since then has not been nearly as meteoric.

~~~
HiroshiSan
I remember hearing this as well around the time. Books about globalization
coming out left and right.

------
acconrad
I'm surprised no one has mentioned that Nick Zakas is an acclaimed author in
the JavaScript world. He probably makes a decent amount more from speaking and
conferences, but it's still surprising to me that in spite of having multiple
books under his belt that was all he was making considering how much of a
value add it is just to have his name for whatever company he was working for.

~~~
swalsh
"considering how much of a value add, it is just to have his name for whatever
company he was working for."

Unless he's working for a javascript tool builder, why does his name add any
extra value to the company?

~~~
not_real_acct
> Unless he's working for a javascript tool builder, why does his name add any
> extra value to the company?

For the company that I worked at, employing a published author was a method to
seal deals for the sales team. Basically created the impression that we were
experts at DevOps (we weren't.)

------
woogiewonka
Mine for shits and giggles (USD)

2009 - 0 (moved and was living off savings, almost broke)

2010 - 150k (affiliate marketing, self, from home, 3 hours per day worked)

2011 - 24k (just a sliver of affiliate marketing, self, from home, not sure
how many hours I worked)

2012 - 42k (SEO contract work, tiny company - part remote, 40 hours a week)

2013 - 42k (SEO contract work, tiny company - part remote, 40 hours a week)

2014 - 55k (marketing at small company - remote, 40 hours a week)

2015 - 75k + fully paid top tier health plan (marketing - large ecommerce
company - remote, 40 hours a week)

2016 - 50k (freelance - from home, 20 hours a week)

2017 - 60k (freelance - from home, 20 hours a week)

2018 - Looks to be on track to 100k (consulting - from home, 5-8 hours a week)

For context, 2009 - 2015 I was living in a high cost of living location. Today
I live in a very low cost of living location.

~~~
leesec
Whoa, Can I ask what made you switch from that sick-looking 2010 gig?

~~~
woogiewonka
Well, in 2010 I was doing affiliate marketing via Facebook & Adwords. FB made
some changes during that time that made it impossible for me to continue. I
ran with Adwords for a while but then Google killed of the niche too. This is
basically what happens when you trust your livelihood in the hands of other
companies that can turn it all off in a second. The income that year was split
in half between me and my partner so in total I think we pulled in 300k. It
was nice while it lasted but then the real world knocked.

~~~
iopuy
thanks for sharing this. i thoroughly enjoy reading the progression of
salaries over time of others in the tech world. cheers

------
innomansland
using my throwaway account but have some comment history on my career (i did a
Ask HN post on pivoting my "career" last year). I saw someone from Sydney
posting their history so I thought I add my perspective from another
Australian lurker:

Date - Company ID | Starting Salary | Percentage Increase Role | Role

2005 - Company A | $20/hour | 100%! :) | Part Time Tester

2007 - Company B | $48,000 annual | 20.0% | Graduate Engineer

2009 - Company B | $65,000 annual | 25.0% | Engineer

2010 - Company B | $70,000 annual | 16.7% | Consulting Engineer

2011 - Company B | $78,000 annual | 11.5% | Consulting Engineer

2011 - Company C | $120,000 annual | $53.8% | Engineering Specialist

2012 - Company C | $125,000 annual | 4.2% | Team Lead

2013 - Company C | $128,000 annual | 4.5% | Team Lead

2014 - Company D | $210,000 annual | 64.0% | Solutions Architect

2015 - Company D | $225,000 annual | 7.1% | Solutions Architect

2016 - Company D | $195,000 annual | -1.3% | Solutions Architect

2017 - Company D | $205,000 annual | 5.1% | Solutions Architect

2018 - Company E | $150,000 annual + bonus | -26.8% | Management Position

edit: took out notes since it wasn't relevant and rearranged fields to look
more uniform. If you have any questions, on each role, feel free to AMA.

~~~
iopuy
2014 - same locale or moved to a different cost of living? Congrats, that's a
very nice progression.

~~~
innomansland
thanks! and good question - same locale but jumped ship to be a contractor.

I was a team lead prior and dealt with a lot of vendors where I was approving
their time sheets so I saw how much they were being paid. Told myself.. WTF,
why aren't I doing this?? Paid twice as much, way less accountability
(parameters of work are all defined per project or per SoW) and I don't have
to be stress out about the politics within the company. Also.. as a
contractor, my schedule consist of half the time on customer's premises and
the other half dealing with internal dev teams which gave me loads of
flexibility of WFH.

This is the unfortunate reality for IT positions in any industry in Australia
- Full time positions have not many upsides and contracting is the best way
you can capture as much $$$ as you can. There are some downsides but upsides
outweigh it by a mile!

------
adasdf_throw
Straight out of college (all Bay Area companies):

2015: Software Engineer (Company A) 120k + 10k signing bonus + worthless
options

2016: Senior Software Engineer (Startup B) 145k + worthless options

2016: Software Engineer (Startup C) 145k + worthless options

2017: Software Engineer (Startup C) 150k + worthless options

2018: Software Engineer (Company D) 150k + 20k signing bonus + 230k RSUs/4
years + 10% performance bonus

~~~
jammygit
Senior software engineer after one year?

~~~
falsedan
At a startup, where the title for your position can be more or less teneously
attached to the actual role (e.g. CTO at a two-person startup is more in line
with a software engineer at a big company).

------
throw90210
Throwaway account. I'm based out of a smaller town with a low cost of living
in the north east.

2004 - first job at non tech company - $37.5k

2005 - switched to web design company - $40k

2006 - same company, minor raise - $42k

2007 - same company, minor raise - $44k

2008 - switch company, "senior" dev - $70k

2009 - same company, performance raise - $75k

2010 - switch companies - same pay - $75k

2011 - major performance bonus - $90k

2012 - same company - raise - $95k

2013 - company acquihired by BigCo - raise + bonus = $115k

2014 - promo/performance bonus/stock/retention = $170k

2015 - promo/performance bonus/stock/retention = $195k

2016 - move to new job with old friends = $140k salary + bonus

2017 - same job, salary bump and bonus = $140k

2018 - same job, more salary but less bonus. Way less stress = $130k

~~~
Humdeee
> Way less stress

Biggest bonus of the whole lot right there. You've done very well.

------
ksec
I wish we could offer prestige in these price / number comparison, not only in
different currency, but also the tax rate and incentives. Example in US large
part of your paid isn't really "Salary", but bonus package. And if we could at
least includes median rent and price of a Big Mac.

In location A where you earn 200K a year but requires you to paid 100K in tax,
and spend 50K on rental, versus location B where you paid 20K in tax and 20K
in Rental, you actually earn a little more in the 100K package.

~~~
ivalm
At least in the US, the state tax is always relatively small (CA top marginal
13.3%, but effective CA tax will be more around 8-9%). Remember, if you make
200K, you pay as much tax on the first 100K as a person who makes only 100K,
you pay more for the second 100K, but that's like icing on the cake.

~~~
ksec
13.3% Tax? That low? Are there anything other than State Tax?

------
throwout31
Thought I'd share my experience. I went to College for Graphic Design but
shifted into programming. I mainly build internal tools/dashboards, mobile
apps, training applications, website maintenance. All positions are in central
New York State, US (fairly low CoL):

    
    
      Tiny (5 person) Company
      2008 - Graphic Design / Web Developer Intern (College) - $100 / week
      2010 - "Senior" Web Developer - $15 / hr
    
      Low-Mid (120 person) Company - Relocated To Hometown, Previous Employer Closed Business
      2010 - Graphic Designer - $14.86 / hr
      2013 - "Senior" Graphic Designer - $17.00 / hr
    
      Mid (350+ person) Company
      2014 - Graphic Designer / Web Developer - $46,000 / year + $8,000 bonuses
      2015 - Graphic Designer / Web Developer - $50,000 / year + $8,000 bonuses
      2016 - Software Developer - $70,000 / year + $10,000 bonuses
      2017 - Software Developer (Remote) - $75,000 / year + $10,000 bonuses
      2018 - Software Developer (Remote) - $78,000 / year + $10,000 bonuses
    

Still living a bit check-to-check due to high college bills, car payments,
etc. Will be much more comfortable in a few more years after payoff.

------
cco
This doesn't appear to be inflation adjusted, at least I saw no mention of it.
Quick math below based on BLS's inflation calculator.

Year Starting $ Inflation Inflation adjusted to 2018

2000 $48,000 1.50 $67,500

2001 $62,500 1.44 $90,000

2001 $68,000? 1.44 $97,920

2003 ?

2005 $82,000? 1.32 $108,240

2006 $115,000 1.27 $146,050

2008 ?

2011 ?

2013 $175,000 1.10 $192,500

2014 $208,000 1.08 $237,600

~~~
jacknews
Looks like I'm currently on a salary more suited to last century. I'm not in
goldrush country though.

~~~
ravenstine
That's the thing... most of the information in this thread is useless besides
when it's categorized regionally. Some of the salaries posted here appear
epic, but could be not that impressive relative to the area.

------
akhilcacharya
I don’t know if I’m misreading it but did OP include the value of the options
or did they just leave them unexercised? Box did IPO, and obviously Yahoo was
liquid the entire time.

What was the total compensation be like with these numbers?

~~~
ethikal
Box IPOed at $14/share but spiked to $23/share on the first day of trading.
Assuming 50K shares (and ignoring the strike price / any upfront cost he might
have paid), total additional compensation was ~$700K to $1.150M.

~~~
dmitrygr
first day of trading makes no difference whatsoever. Employees are usually
locked in for about 6 months, by which point the stock will have probably
crashed to below IPO levels

~~~
jonathankoren
Week of January 23, 2015: $23.23 (IPO Week)

Week of June 26, 2015: $19.10

------
seankimdesign
Wow. It's very interesting to see the salary numbers of the one author whose
book jump-started my engineering career. Given his depth of knowledge and his
penchant for imparting the said knowledge, I'm actually surprised he wasn't
making more. I guess without his health issues, the numbers would likely have
been higher. Here's hoping for his quick recovery.

~~~
jacquesm
Lyme is a terrible disease, more so depending on how long you've had it
undiagnosed. I have a case close by that is frankly disturbing to watch, can't
imagine what the person is feeling like inside. It's an occupational disease
for anybody in the wood processing industry in countries such as Poland.

------
anon98493
Salaries all Silicon Valley, not an engineer but in technical marketing/dev-
rel (just as a point of reference)

* 2012 - $120,000

* 2014 - $140,000

* 2016 - $160,000

* 2017 - $200,000

* 2018 - $225,000

------
dshderjndfkdt
Burner account. Los Angeles. I've worked in the same large public company
since college (about 15 years), but have changed roles a few times. I have a
bachelor's in Computer Engineering from a somewhat prestigious regional
school. Numbers are approximate but pretty close. I left out options and RSUs
because I can't remember them all, but they were typically around
$5k-$10k/year with 4 year vesting.

Embedded Firmware V&V:

2003: Software Engineer I. $62k/yr.

2004: Software Engineer II. $75k/yr.

2006: Sr. Software Engineer. $92k/yr.

2007-2010: ?

Rapid prototyping role in same company:

2011: Principal Software Engineer. $130k/year + 10%n bonus.

2012-2016: ?

Mostly a data science role. Company got bought by another large public
company.

2017: Staff Software Engineer: $165k/year + 15% bonus + $10k/year RSUs w/ 3
year vest.

2018: Sr. Staff Software Engineer: $170k/year + 15% bonus + $10k/year RSUs w/
3 year vest.

~~~
thundergolfer
I might be under a misapprehension, but a 5-6k pay bump for getting to Senior
Staff seems low. Isn't it exponentially harder to keep going up levels, but
your rate of pay increase went down.

~~~
drhfdjdtrjh
(Me again under a different throwaway.)

It was actually a 0% raise when I got my promotion. The $5k was from an annual
merit increase beforehand. I'm not complaining too much because I like my
work, and as far as I can tell my total compensation is on the far upper end
for companies within commuting distance.

------
ergothus
Dates and amounts from fallible memory, all in USA. Salary rates made a huge
jump when I started changing jobs frequently (which is sad) as well as when I
moved to Seattle (after an initial correction, as I came in very "underpaid").

'95-'99: $8/hr as Perl-based "webmaster" in Pennsylvania

'99: $27.5k/year as Coldfusion dev (plus some very mild Oracle work) in
Norfolk, VA (3 months at a startup)

'00-'07: Perl Contractor for state govt in Richmond, VA. Hourly, but worked
out to $45k/yr, rising to roughly $70k/yr

'07-'12: Java FTE for state govt in Richmond, VA. Started at $81k/year, ended
at $90k/yr

'12-'18: Moved to Seattle, WA as JS dev. Started at $90k/yr (+ $10k signing
and ~$5k/yr bonus), ended at $187k/yr (+ signing RSU that is probably $30k/yr)

~~~
neogodless
Heh, someone a bit like me. My first job was "Assistant to Webmaster" or
something like that. $9.05/hr. But I was writing ColdFusion there in no time.
After 3 months, out of the blue, they gave me a raise to $13.05/hr. I thought
I struck gold!

Seattle is looking good - how's the COL there in comparison?

~~~
ergothus
I was originally hired as a software gopher - my first few weeks were running
around with a stack of "floppy" disks to install Word on machines. Then my
boss was like "Do you know about this World Wide Web?" (it was almost always
said like that - you could hear the caps) and I responded "yeah, it's ftp with
pictures, a waste of bandwidth and a passing fad!" He said "We're shutting
down our mainframe bulletin board, and while we have email now, we need a
replacement for announcements. We'll bump you to $8/hr" and I said "yes!".

I've been in webdev since, though it did take a few more years for my
assessments to be more accurate :) (Me in 2000: "Javascript isn't even a
language and no serious developer would use it". Me today: "Javascript has
been my primary language for 6 years and that doesn't look to change soon")

COL in Seattle: There's no state income tax, but the sales tax (varies by
locality) is about 10%. That's usually a good assessment of most prices (10%
higher than I saw in Richmond) other than housing, which has been crazy. I
moved here in 2012 and grabbed a 1 bedroom apt for $900/mo - that's probably
$1000 - $1200 now (web shows prices as unavailable). I bought a small house in
a not-great-but-not-terrible area for $291k in 2013 and it's now worth
(according to my insurance company) twice that while the neighborhood has gone
downhill. We're looking at moving, but prices elsewhere have shot up even more
- if we don't want a bigger commute, we're looking at houses that are
painfully close to or beyond $1 mil, which breaks my brain. Then again, we're
picky and don't want a duplex, and our house is from 1951 while others are
much more modern.

A lot depends on which area you live and work in - I live in Shoreline (used
to be "North Seattle") and work in Downtown, and my experiences will be very
different than people that are in Bellevue (East of Seattle) or West Seattle,
but I can't say how. Many of my coworkers and friends take a longer commute in
exchange for getting great homes in good neighborhoods in areas like Issaquah
and Sammamish.

Overall I love Seattle and have no desire to leave at all, but prices are
higher. A friend moved out here that worked as a restaurant manager and moved
away again because the prices were too much for him both personally and in
terms of his store (most places have a $15 min wage, which I support but
definitely places challenges to some existing business models). That said, he
was here for 3 years, got married, and had a kid, so he had plenty of time to
weigh his decisions, he wasn't priced out immediately. He also moved to a more
remote area (Marysville is well outside even the Greater Seattle Area) after
the first 2 years.

If you're interested I think it's worth applying to some places - I was living
in VA when I applied and they flew me out so I got to see the city and pass
through some stores with no commitment besides being serious in considering.

Tip: Seattle in June is a very different thing from Seattle in November.
Seattle DOES spend a lot of time overcast, but it turns out they have more
sunny days than, say, my hometown in PA, and when they talk about "overcast"
or "rain", it isn't the same meaning as what I called "overcast" or "rain" on
the East Coast.

------
EZ-E
Meanwhile in the rest of the world outside USA...

~~~
burner1
14 yrs exp working in same company earning about 21.5k(India) working both
front-end and back-end. Still good considering India. But when you see
freshers getting 60K plus ...hmm.

------
JDiculous
Great article and enjoyed reading your story, but sharing compensation helps
everyone who's potentially underpaid, not just women.

Anyways here's mine (non-CS STEM degree in NYC):

\- $70k - 5 months - Software engineer (full stack engineer, more backend) at
small company. They offered $60k, I asked for $70k and they gave it.

\- $100k + 20% bonus - 1.5 years - Software Engineer (full-stack engineer,
more frontend) at mid-sized corporation. They asked me what salary I wanted, I
said $100k and they gave it.

\- $140k - 1 year - Senior Frontend Engineer at startup. Offered $120k, asked
for $150k and got $140k.

\- $150k + max 15% annual bonus + stock options - 1 year - Lead Engineer, this
was a promotion so same company as the last.

My Learnings:

* There are companies that value their engineers and companies that don't (eg. my first company). If you're working for the latter, know sense in staying there long unless you don't mind making less than you would elsewhere. Recognize the company you're working for and the attitude they have towards their engineers (hint: if the president says "we're a sales-driven company" to you in the interview, the company probably views engineering as a cost center).

* Switching companies will almost always make you more money than you would if you stay at your existing company. The only exception might be if you're at a big high-paying tech company that values its engineers (eg. Google), but I never worked at those companies so can't comment.

* Negotiate that initial offer hard. I would've made substantially less at all of my jobs (especially the last one) had I not negotiated. At that point I knew that once I started working, it's very difficult and time consuming to get a raise because you have very little leverage once you start employment, and if you ask for a raise it's awkward and they'll think you're considering jumping ship. So make sure you're happy with your initial offer!

------
thrawaysarayly
Living in London just after Uni for 5 year, moved abroad.

2012 - £28k - Software engineer (grad, Software house)

2013 - £35k - Software Engineer (startup)

2015 - £42k - Software Engineer (startup)

2016 - £60k - Software Engineer (startup)

2018 - $66k - Software Engineer. (startup; remote work) Paying around 20% in
taxes, but I live in a very low cost area(Central Europe) and my gf has a
flat. I have a good quality lifestyle. Unlimited holidays (usually 30 days a
year), I work 35h a week, own a new mercedes and can save $25k a year.

2019 - $130k - Software Engineer. (large startup; remote work; 40h/week) (I
haven't accepted the offer yet). I have reached the maximum salary that I
could get if you normalise for purchasing parity. It's impossible for me to
find another job which allow me to save up $70k/year working 40h/week in a low
stress environment.

------
azhenley
You all should compare these dev salaries to CS professor salaries :)

As a CS professor myself, it is great to know my students can go and be well
paid after graduation!

~~~
skj
You could reveal a sample of CS professor salaries :)

~~~
azhenley
In the US, the salaries of most state universities are public (for profs, it
will show 9 month salaries). Here is what I found when surveying ~15 states:

A typical salary (9 month appointment + 2 months of summer salary) is
110k-140k. Summer salary is dependent on getting grants though. Plus you get a
“startup account” to cover travel, equipment, and student salaries. State
workers may also get nice benefits like a pension.

So, as a CS prof you actually live quite well except in big cities. From my
survey, prof salaries don’t scale with expensive cost of living areas.

~~~
azhenley
Also forgot to mention: this is for "Assistant Professors", meaning newer
tenure-track profs, usually in their first 6 years, at R1 universities.

------
YorickPeterse
Here's my information, all jobs were in The Netherlands and were software
engineering jobs. All salaries are per year, including holiday allowance:

June 2010 - Dec 2012: junior at company A. Started with €13 650, at age 18. By
December 2012 this was €19 500

Dec 2012 - Oct 2015: intermediate at company B. Started with €25 805. By
October 2015 this was €37 102.

Oct 2015 - present: Company C (GitLab). Started with €36 400 (for 4 days a
week), for an intermediate position. Currently this is €58 630, for 5 days a
week, for the staff engineer position.

Income taxes for me have always been between 30% and 35%, which today
translates to receiving roughly €3000 in the bank every month. My monthly
recurring costs (groceries, mortgage, etc) are around €1300 per month.

------
andrewdon
[http://h1bme.com/?employer=BOX%2c%20INC.&job_title=&page=63&...](http://h1bme.com/?employer=BOX%2c%20INC.&job_title=&page=63&perpage=10&exact=&sort_by=prevailing_wage)

------
shawndumas
to get better numbers you can use your social security info.

[https://www.ssa.gov/myaccount/](https://www.ssa.gov/myaccount/)

------
germanyhater
No country is worse than Germany for software developers. Even the guy from
India in this thread earns 2-3x more than usual senior salary in Germany, but
expenses are 10x higher here. I really hate this country.

~~~
romanovcode
Why don't you leave then?

~~~
germanyhater
I will leave in 6 months.

~~~
romanovcode
Where are you going, if not a secret?

------
ChuckNorris89
Bachelor's degree 2012

1) 2012-2014: Firmware engineer in Romania for Automotive sector $14K

Master's degree 2014

2) 2014 - 2016: Firmware engineer in Austria for Semiconductor sector $50K

3) 2016 - 2018: Firmware enginner in Austria for IoT in Retail electronics
$59K

~~~
tasuki
Before taxes? Vienna or a smaller city? Austria seems not so great for
software devs...

------
thereauaway
Throwaway.

2010-2014 in college. Contract work for a startup, approx 50 dollars per hour.

2015 worked full time for the startup, 100k salary no stock.

2016 moved to SV for FAANG company 1, negotiated well, 220k total comp.

2017 stayed at company 1. Signing bonus was very large, so total comp dropped
to 190k depsite raise.

2018 moved to FAANG company 2. Negotiated well, total comp 300k.

Roughly 45% increase per year. I think I was able to negotiate well in both my
job changes because I was happy with my current job and not in need of a new
one. So I was able to ask for my ideal compensation, and I was not afraid to
walk away.

~~~
zdgsg
Any tips on negotiation at FANG corps?

~~~
thereauaway
I don't consider myself an expert at all, but the way I approached it is that
I went in knowing roughly what it would take for me to move, and expecting
that they wouldn't match it. So I was comfortable asking for that amount even
expecting them to not be able to meet it, and I was comfortable rejecting
offers that didn't meet it. And so then when they did meet it, it was a
pleasant surprise.

I think most of what people talk about "negotiating skills" or "driving a hard
bargain" is pretending to be in this situation despite it not being true. But
in my case I genuinely was in this situation, so I did not have to use a lot
of skill (besides the mental aspect of being confident in how I felt)

------
fwiwsalary
Burner account, all in USD

    
    
      1995 - $10/hr web developer at NYC area digital agency, paid high school intern
      1996 - $15/hr - raise
      1997 - $20/hr - raise
      1999 - $70k salary - web developer at NYC digital agency, sys admin
      2001 - $110k salary - raise, promoted to VP engineering
      -- in here started doing a lot of freelance work on the side, eventually doubling my income with salary + freelance work
      2005 - $250k/yr+ in contract / consulting work - many clients
      2006 - $325k/yr + $50k bonus + equity as CTO at startup
      2007 - $340/yr + $75k bonus - raise
      2008 - Exited above at buyout incl sale of equity
      2008 - $200k/yr in contract / consulting work, 2 main clients - partial year
      2009 - $350k/yr in contract / consulting work, 2 main clients
      -- came to realize that all the hustle was not worth the dough and shifted to a balanced work/life --
      2010 - $180k/yr salary, VP engineering at NY media company
      2011 - $140k/yr salary + sick bonus and benefits at NY finance firm
      2014 - $175k/yr salary + variable bonus, CTO remote work at a digital agency
      2015 - $180k/yr - raise
      

I worked my ass off for that 2005-2009 period, risking a lot in work-life
balance. I now enjoy a very nice and even-keeled work-life balance and
lifestyle with my family doing what I love.

------
coding123
What kind of work is being performed by those at the 200k level? machine
learning or just like react, etc?

~~~
marcell
I'd look at it from a different perspective. A low-level SWE salary might be
$120k, and the all-in cost of employment might be $160k (benefits, taxes,
office space, lunches, etc.). For a senior person, the base salary might be
$200k, and the all-in cost might be $260k. So how does the senior person
justify that extra $100k?

Well, they just have to output about 2x more impact. In my experience, it is
not very hard to be 2x more impactful than a junior engineer. This is not
meant to be arrogant, just that it's very easy for a junior engineer to waste
time on useless stuff. In some cases junior (or bad) engineers will be 10x or
50x slower than they should be. I've seen some really bad examples in my 10
year career.

For example at my last job, a team of 2 engineers was using the wrong tool for
a task, and this resulted in them taking 5x longer to deliver a worse product
than alternates. I was able to do the same thing as them, but deliver much
faster and at lower cost.

In other cases, junior engineers will make poor decisions, or write bad code
that needs to be refactored later. This can be simple things like thinking on
the wrong layer of abstraction. Refactoring the bad code is effectively 10x
slower than doing it right the first time.

In all, I think paying an extra $100k for a good engineer is a real bargain
for companies, because the impact can be so huge. The real challenge is
figuring out who is a legit senior engineer.

~~~
trolleyhacker
Thanks to you, I've learned that I don't suffer from imposter syndrome. I just
suck.

------
jiveturkey
This kind of thread (and blog post) always intrigues me. What causes people to
share their salaries like this? Your individual case is not interesting.
Aggregate data is interesting.

------
mysalaryhere
I'll add my salary. I am a white male. I began my first salaried position when
I was 18, with an Associate's Degree in Liberal Arts. I taught myself to write
code in my teens. Prior to this position, I had worked for a fly-by-night
startup remotely for $10/hour for about 3 months. I took these jobs in the
state of Michigan.

    
    
      2014 - $50,000/year  - Software Engineer     - Company A
      2015 - $72,000/year  - Software Engineer     - Company A (raise)
      2016 - $80,000/year  - Software Engineer     - Company A (raise)
      2016 - $88,000/year  - Software Engineer II  - Company B (new job; $5,000 signing bonus)
      2017 - $92,000/year  - Software Engineer II  - Company B (raise)
      2018 - $98,000/year  - Software Engineer II  - Company B (raise)
      2018 - $110,000/year - Software Engineer III - Company B (promotion)
    

At Company A, I was offered stock options at my start date which became
worthless by the time they vested. I later received RSUs in 2015 which began
vesting after a 1-year cliff, to the tune of ~$10,000/year.

At Company B, I was offered various stock options and RSUs pre-exit. When the
company was acquired in 2018, they became worth ~$9,600/year.

Additionally, Company B offered a bonus program worth approximately 10% of my
salary each year.

------
inlineformodel3
My path:

2011 - $900 biweekly UX internship

2012 - $1200 biweekly web dev internship

2013 - $1700 biweekly web dev internship

2014 - $55k salary full time web developer

2015, 2016 - $65k full time web developer

2017 - $80k full time web developer (+ stock options)

2018 - raise at existing job to $84k

------
jiveturkey
Wow, talk about being underpaid. $220k for principal architect at $BOX? Note
that he received stock options, not RSUs, so the value of equity was very very
small (strike price is necessarily very close to IPO price that close to IPO).
That's 30% less than a senior comp at FAANG, and $BOX may as well be FAANG for
all the "enterprisey" things that would be in place at a company that size.

Principal anything should be in the $700k total comp range, if not more.

~~~
laluser
Titles are not standard across the industry. Also, comparing Box, which has
had a mostly flat stock price, to FAANG is a bit unfair. Most of the FAANGs
have done really well over the past few years, so when you hear about
compensation, people will often quote you their expected comp. Netflix and
Facebook are probably the only true outliers though.

~~~
jiveturkey
The _base_ comp at FAANG for principal is double his total comp.

~~~
laluser
Half of the FAANGs don't even have such a title and the title even among those
companies varies quite a lot. Google principal >> Amazon principal, for
example.

------
throwawayForMe2
Throw away ID and first post. Some perspective from an old timer. All in the
NYC financial disctrict. While finishing my college BS degree I was working at
a major bank doing data entry, at the end supervising a night time data entry
crew. This bank ran an internal training program for programmers, I applied
and and started programming full time for them.

\- 1987-1992 43k-60k programmer Bank 1 (IBM mainframe, cobol, 370 assembler,
IMS, CICS)

\- 1992-1997 60k- 80k senior programmer Bank 2 (was actually lucky enough to
work in Smalltalk for the first 5 years here)

\- 1997-2017 80k-221k various titles Bank 2 - java and the internet killed
smalltalk and the project we were working on, the technology group jumped on
java and we had many years of work converting mainframe apps to java apps.

Played many roles from leading a small team all new to java including myself,
up to architecting and building the shared components and shared architecture
for 45 J2EE applications. Was let go after 24 years there in yet one more
reorg/RIF 1 year after the last major mainframe app was migrated.

I am retired now, and feel lucky to have been able to have an interesting and
challenging “normal” career with 2 large stable companies, with pensions, with
matched 401k, etc.

------
throw20181031
Saint Petersburg, Russia.

    
    
      2013-2014     ???                                       Literally pennies while doing odd jobs for random people on the internet.
      2015-2016     $3600             Asp.net developer       Working for a sub-sub-sub contractor on some government project. AFAIK, it has never been shipped to production.
      2016-2017     $12000            Xamarin developer       Small local company that went out of business due to Russian financial crisis [1]
      2017-2018     $25000            .NET developer          Large company(~600 franchise offices) focused on the local market
      2018-now      $36000 -> $32000  Full stack developer    Large outsourcing company, US-based customer.
                                                              Salary has decreased since it's bound to RUB and the exchange rate fell by about 10%.
    

Income tax is flat 13%, most likely I'll get it fully refunded for this year.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_financial_crisis_(2014...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_financial_crisis_\(2014–2017\))

------
milliondollar
Wow, I'm actually shocked on seeing the low salaries on here. Having been on
the hiring side for small projects (using mostly Upwork), I have had a really
hard time finding quality for < $50 / hour for pretty basic crud development.
That pencils out to ~$100k a year.

Maybe I'd have better luck hiring someone full time for $50k, and just fill
the pipeline? Would love any thoughts on best moves here.

~~~
nathancanine
Here's a thought. I'm interested in picking up some contracting work again and
my recurring work rate is $50/hr. I'm a senior developer who currently does
Sysadmin, dbadmin, and leads development and architecture of our start up's
software.

Oh I just realized ycomb doesn't have plans capability. Could you PM me on
Reddit where my username is homebrewingcoder .

~~~
eximius
You should probably quadruple that rate, my friend. Contracting should not be
at the same rate as salaried.

~~~
milliondollar
Yes, totally agree. You need to smooth your earnings and account for downtime.

But in seeing all these $50/60K salaries on here, I guess what I'm wondering
is I'd happily pay a fixed retainer of say $25K a year for 10-15 hours of work
per week. I don't have enough work to keep a $60K a year developer busy, but I
could keep a part of one busy all year and make a commitment to pay at least
$X / year.

~~~
sah2ed
Sounds like freelancer position you have on your hands. You should consider
posting your position to the Whoishiring thread tomorrow.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18113145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18113145)

~~~
milliondollar
Thank you! I've never read those threads but will be on there!!!

------
ascar
Is it some kind of being nice telling people they are underpaid all the time
just because someone else earns more? Let's be frank: Level of skill,
experience (not just measured in years), productivity and (kinda important for
salary and promotions) self-presentation vary greatly among employees. In a
knowledge-based role like software engineer these make a huge impact on
quality and quantity of work. Thus it's only natural in a free market that
some individuals earn more and some less.

Salary isn't just a function of [years of experience] * [COL]. The majority is
not skilled enough in some trait to make it into the high paying jobs or
companies. It might not feel like that on HN, but this is a very
selected/biased group of people. Statistically speaking not only are 50% above
the average, 50% are below. This is not only true for salary, but for
everything including skill etc.

Let's not forget that FAANG also make ridiculous margins and can afford to pay
that well and pick every employee from hundreds of applications. That's also
impossible for most traditional companies. A lot of big companies run between
200k-300k$ revenue per employee and not 1million. It's impossible for them to
pay these wages (especially as revenue does not equal money available for
salaries).

Am I saying that skill and productivity are always in line with salary? No.
But it doesn't help to tell everyone paid less they are underpaid. Maybe they
just lack some kind of skill and even if it's just the ability to correctly
market their value, solve coding challenges in interviews or network into
better positions. They might never earn the high figures and it really doesn't
help to make them feel bad about it (granted this comment also isn't cheerful,
but it's aimed at the people calling "underpaid" all the time)

------
MbjE4VdAecL
Burner account, obviously.

YOE -- Title/Role -- Employer Designation -- Salary in USD pre-tax

0 -- IT Contractor -- Various/Subbed -- $55000

2 -- IT Contractor -- Various/Subbed -- $190000

3 -- Help Desk Tech -- Employer A -- $24000

5 -- Systems Admin -- Employer B -- $64000

7 -- Operations Engineer -- Employer B -- $83000

9 -- Senior Operations Engineer -- Employer B -- $115000

11 -- Senior Operations Engineer -- Employer D -- $135000

13 -- Senior Operations Engineer -- Employer E -- $155000

14 -- Product Manager -- Employer F -- $124000

------
czguy
Burner account

An ex-USSR white male moved to Prague, the Czech Republic a few years ago

7+ YOE as SWE

All numbers further are denominated in USD (they use Czech Crowns or CZK).

2018: $77k (current)

$40k/year is my take-home

$57k/year is what is negotiated and put in the contract as a monthly salary
(some taxes are split between an employee and the employer)

$77k/year is a total cost for the employer (includes income taxes, social
security and healthcare)

(EDIT: formatting)

------
ben_straub
OK, I'll do it. White male, living in Portland, Oregon. All my roles are
software engineering.

\- 2004-2006: $40-45k. Writing C in an embedded context (barcode scanners).
Local company. \- 2006-2011: $50k-70k. Writing C++ for device drivers and
control panels. Japanese company, local subsidiary. \- 2011-2012: $80k. C# and
SQL Server for an FBA/eBay selling tool, local company. \- 2012-2014:
$130-145k. Working remotely for an SF company, writing C. Got some stock
options which were worth 2 years of salary when the company was recently
acquired. \- 2014-2016: $125-130k. VC-funded all-remote startup which didn't
really go anywhere. \- 2016-present: $140k salary, yearly RSU grants worth
about $50k at our current stock price. Public SF company.

None of these companies has required more than 40 hours of work each week, and
starting in 2012 I've never had a vacation accrual or cap, and I usually take
~5 weeks off each year. I've been lucky.

~~~
ben_straub
Whoops, terrible formatting.

\- 2004-2006: $40-45k. Writing C in an embedded context (barcode scanners).
Local company.

\- 2006-2011: $50k-70k. Writing C++ for device drivers and control panels.
Japanese company, local subsidiary.

\- 2011-2012: $80k. C# and SQL Server for an FBA/eBay selling tool, local
company.

\- 2012-2014: $130-145k. Working remotely for an SF company, writing C. Got
some stock options which were worth 2 years of salary when the company was
recently acquired.

\- 2014-2016: $125-130k. VC-funded all-remote startup which didn't really go
anywhere.

\- 2016-present: $140k salary, yearly RSU grants worth about $50k at our
current stock price. Public SF company.

------
x90byte
No college, certs only.

2003-2006 SysAdmin $30k in FL. (No certs) as an FTE.

2006-2012 Netadmin $35k in FL. (a+, net+, sec+) as an FTE.

2012 SysEng $85k in OR. (CEH v7) as contractor at Intel.

2013 Pentester $110k in OR. as contractor at Intel.

2014 Security Analyst $150k in OR. Contractor at local power company.

2015 Sr. Security Analyst $120k in OR as FTE at insurance company.

2016 SecEng $170k in OR as FTE at aws

2017 SecEng $210k in OR as FTE at aws. (OSCP)

2018 SecEng $245k in OR as FTE at aws.

~~~
sjg007
How do you like AWS? You seem to have done really well there recently.

------
kspaans
I studied at UWaterloo and had many internships from 2007-2010 for which I
forget the pay I was making, but I remember all of my full-time amounts (I
started with around 2 years of work experience):

2012-2013: RIM/Blackberry in Waterloo, Canada: CAD 70,000, no bonus or stock,
15 days of vacation or so, 40h per week, software developer

2014-2016: YourGolfTravel in London, UK: GBP 41,000 first year, GBP 43,000
second year, no bonus or stock, 20 days vacation or so, 40h per week, software
developer

2016-2017: Green Chef in Mountain View, California: USD 125,000 first year,
USD 135,000 when I got promoted to team lead in mid 2017, $8k worth of stock
options (post round B I believe, ~0.04%), "unlimited vacation", really crap
health insurance, 40h per week with some long days from being on-call with
time-off-in-lieu given, software developer

2017-present: software developer & architect at TELUS digital in Toronto,
Canada, for not less than I was paid in the US

~~~
grecy
> _2017-present: software developer & architect at TELUS digital in Toronto,
> Canada, for not less than I was paid in the US _

Huh, it's good to know Telcos in Canada will pay Software People well.

I worked in Software for a wholly owned subsidiary of Bell and the IT staff
were paid a tiny fraction of your US salary.

~~~
WhatTelcoWages
Unfortunately, it depends where in said telco you're working. As someone who
works for the same telco as GP but in a different (non-telecom related)
branch, people here get paid peanuts. TELUS Digital is an interesting case,
since it's smaller, has more autonomy and is better-funded (when you divide by
the number of employees, of course) than most other parts of the company. Want
to work for any other branch? You're back to bottom-of-the-barrel salaries
(not quite offset by other compensation), BigCo bureaucracy and a velocity
rivaling that of molasses.

I happen to live in an _only_ moderately-high CoL area too, not sure how
people make ends meet in Vancouver, Toronto etc. on similar salaries. It's
saying something when government orgs in the same industry are paying more
(with better benefits to boot!)

------
hiker512
To add one more:

Germany, Hannover

Roughly two years out of university, but worked part time all the time and
took a while to finish my master in CS. Lots of knowledge in ML and DL.

Pay is 53k for a position at the university and will be 56k with 38h weeks
next year. (Don't ask me for the hours at the university, thinking about it
will make me cry) And the regular 30 vacation days.

~~~
hiker512
Forgot to mention. That is before taxes and in euro.

Roughly 2450 euro per month each. One with having 12.6 and the other 14
payments over the year

------
julius_set
Middle eastern male,

2014-2015: Consulting gig while in college, initial $10,000 bid. Signed
Maintenence contract for $60/hr ~ $125,000 / year

Ended up with $34K total earned due to me studying as a full time student.

2015: First real job in SF California at startup. $110,000, $5K sign on.

2016: Promoted to $125,000

2018: Received offer for $180,000, counter offered to $180,000, took counter
offer.

------
roadkill149
From East Europe to Central Europe.

    
    
      2012 - Junior web developer         - 6k  / Year Euro       - Romania (small outsourcing company)
      2013 - Junior web developer         - 11k / Year Euro       - Romania (same small outsourcing company)
      2014 - Software Dev                 - 13K / Year Euro       - Romania (bigger outsourcing company)
      2015 - Senior Software Dev          - 15K / Year Euro       - Romania (outsourcing, the it dep of a german company)
      2016 - Senior Software developer    - 70k / Year Euro       - Germany, Berlin, very early stage startup
      2017 - Senior Software Engineer     - 70K / Year Euro       - Germany, Berlin, medium international fintech company
      2018 - Senior Software Engineer     - 65K / Year Euro       - Germany, Berlin, medium german company

------
anon8056
After completing a CS degree from a tier 1 school:

    
    
      1999 $55k  Developer for Internet consulting firm
           $72k  after promotion to Sr Developer
      2000 $90k  Lead developer at small SaaS startup in flyover country
           $100k after promotion to Technical Architect
      2002       laid off during dot-com bust
      2003 $90k+$20k bonus Developer at Wall St. firm
      2005 $110k+$20k bonus Developer at another Wall St. firm 
      2006 $120k+$40k bonus Developer at another Wall St. firm
      2008 $90k  Sr Developer at line-of-business software company in 

flyover country, raises to $130k with promotions to Principal Software
Architect over 8 years 2015 $155k Sr Data Engineer at CA-based SaaS startup
2016 $165k Sr Data Engineer at East Coast startup 2017 $185k Sr Software
Engineer at CA-based software company

------
qa_guy
As a career-long deaf white male SDET / QA Automation Engineer:

\- 2013: $70000 + 3% bonus, freshly graduated with BS in CompSci, worked at
big corporation in east coast

\- 2014: $72000 + 3% bonus (something like 2-3% raise - got max bonus+raise
due to performance), same company as above

\- 2015: $74000 + 3% bonus (something like 2-3% raise - got max bonus+raise
due to performance), same company as above

\- 2016: $77000 + 3% bonus (something like 2-3% raise - got max bonus+raise
due to performance), same company as above

\- 2017: $80000 + 3% bonus (something like 2-3% raise - got max bonus+raise
due to performance), same company as above

\- 2017: $87000 + 0% bonus, moved to the midwest and worked at a startup,
recruiter told me I'd get a bonus but turns out it's only for higher-ups or
something (wasn't happy about this but still here)

\- 2018: $90000 + 0% bonus (something like 3% raise), same company as above

Overall I don't know whether I should be happy with this. It's good pay and
it's a medium COL in both places where I lived on east coast and in the
midwest and I keep my expenses low, but I frequently read huge salaries on
HackerNews, CSCareerQuestions and such. I am very effective in my QA manual
and automation test duties and catch nearly everything no matter how obscure,
so a lot of my colleagues value me. However, the frequent low raises and low
salary jumps tell me maybe I should just stop QA altogether and do development
instead which would be an easy transition because I mostly work in development
side for my QA test suites.

In summary, 5 years of my career has netted me a total raise of 28.5% from
$70k to $90k with no stock options or bonus or anything. Am I doing it wrong?
I've also never directly asked for a raise - am I supposed to do this? I asked
a few colleagues and they said they never asked for a raise and were just
given what they're given. I do not know my colleague's salaries past what's
posted on Glassdoor.

------
S_A_P
The rates in my field are pretty public.

2008 first “real” .net developer job after being the internal guy at several
jobs. -85k Left that in 2010 for an etrm startup(though it was 15 years in
business at that time) - 100k plus 1000 options. After an acquisition I got
about 1.25 per share and left in 2011. Did odd senior .net dev jobs for a year
at ~115k no benefits In 2012 joined etrm consulting start up for 130k. Left at
~140k.

Joined larger consulting company in 2014 for 160k with ~10% bonus.

Left and did indie etrm consulting in 2016 and bill at 140-200 per hour
depending on terms. Have consistently been about 85-90% utilized on average. I
feel like I am nearing the limit of what a year of working a job can generate.
If I want to increase my wealth it would be via equity in a business. That’s
the next goal.

------
throwaway19435
I'm from South Africa. I've got 100% in the HackerRank test, and considered
very good. My salary history is pretty depressing in comparison to others,
although I was blissful in my ignorance until I met people who were open to
talking about their salaries.

2008-1 Y0E-$12,000-Software Dev

2009-2 Y0E-$15,500-Software Dev

2010-3 Y0E-$17,000-Software Dev

2011-4 Y0E-$19,000-Software Dev

2012-5 Y0E-$23,000-Snr Software Dev

2013-6 Y0E-$27,500-Snr Software Dev

2014-7 Y0E-$31,000-Snr Software Dev

2015-8 Y0E-$34,000-Snr Software Dev

2016-9 Y0E-$43,000-Snr Software Dev

2017-10 Y0E-$54,000-Snr Software Dev

2018-11 Y0E-$63,500-Snr Software Dev

Average rent per year is about $8,500.

Average house cost is about $142,000 with interest rate of 10% pa.

Income tax rate is about 40%.

My biggest problem was working at the same company for about 9 years, cause
after that my salary almost doubled. I'm seriously considering emigrating
though, I'm working too hard and my savings are paltry.

~~~
mistermann
This may cheer you up a bit, your salary vs cost-of-living ratios are far
better a typical senior dev would enjoy in Vancouver or Toronto Canada, people
here would love to be able to buy the average house outright for 3.7x after
tax income. It would take you something like 6x or 7x after tax income just to
get a 500 sqft bachelor suite.

Choose where you immigrate to carefully!

------
codemonkeythrow
I'm probably the lowest paid person in the whole thread.

2015 - $40,000 USD - remote for a small company

2017 - $32,000 USD - on-site for a tiny company

2018 - $33,000 USD - remote for another small company

I was asked what my current salary is during one of my on-site interviews at
FAANG. I had to put on a poker face and lie about it.

~~~
adarsh_thampy
Curious to know why you decided to take a pay cut.

And you mentioned that you lied during the interview regarding your salary. In
India, companies usually ask for 3 months salary slip as proof. Does it not
happen in the country where you work?

~~~
codemonkeythrow
I was laid off from the $40,000 job due to downsizing, then I spent a few
months job hunting, so I was extremely happy about getting a new job,
regardless of the salary.

Lying about my salary was a huge gamble, I guess. But since the FAANGs are
based in the US and I wasn't, I was counting on them not asking for the IRS
tax returns since I obviously didn't have one.

~~~
flerchin
In the US, there is no salary verification. They ask, but you can lie, refuse
to state, or answer. It's just a negotiation tactic.

------
cananon
2010-2016 Web / Mobile app developer $35K - $47.5K

Living in a small Canadian city makes it hard to gauge how much I should be
making.. I haven't worked in 2yrs due to mental illnesses (mostly aspergers),
I wouldn't know how to explain my situation at interviews either..

------
anonnybonny
Indian guy - currently a freelancer

2002 - First job about 3000$ a year

2005 - Started freelaicing - about 8000$ a year

2018 - About 42000$ a year before taxes

I get paid in INR, even though I contract for a small company in the US, so
the inflation eats away the growth - on the other hand, I work from home, and
it takes maybe 3 to 4 hours a day (at most) to complete my tasks.

Some weeks go by with hardly anything to do but minor bug fixes and UI tweaks.
Great employers, autonomy, interesting work.

In terms of purchasing power I feel very blessed that I make more than an
average US citizen, while living in a country where things cost 1/5 compared
to the US.

People of my caliber and experience make about 3 times more than me in regular
9 to 7 tech jobs. Very few remain "coders" after more than 10 years in the
industry.

------
curtain_length
New Zealand, mixture of salary and freelance, for domestic companies. Excludes
employer superannuation contributions and non-cash compensation (not high).

The USD comparison is not very useful as NZDUSD has varied wildly in this
time, betwen 0.4 and 1.0, currently 0.65.

I've never worked more than 40 hours a week on average as an employee, the
$200k+ years are where I worked more hours as a contractor usually.

    
    
      2005	39k NZD		26k USD   
      2006	48k NZD		31k USD  
      2007	35k NZD		23k USD
      2008	61k NZD		40k USD
      2009	98k NZD		64k USD
      2010	144k NZD	93k USD
      2011	182k NZD	119k USD
      2012	206k NZD	134k USD
      2013	171k NZD	111k USD
      2014	196k NZD	127k USD
      2015	218k NZD	142k USD
      2016	173k NZD	112k USD
      2017	174k NZD	113k USD

------
shubb
I feel like something went a bit wierd with my wages compared so some people
here.

Not level - that's about geography and company and other factors. But in
progression.

I have never asked for or recieved a pay rise, although I have been offered
retention money.

That said, it might just be the industry, colleagues talked about similar
numbers.

2008 - £24k - Junior Electronic Engineer (C++/embeded)- Large engineering corp
(2 years)

2010 - £20k - Software Engineer (C#/embedded)- Small engineering firm (1 year)

2011 - Studied masters

2012 - £22k - Software engineer (C++/C#/web)- Small software product house (2
years)

2014 - £28k - Software Engineer (C++/embedded) - large aerospace company (6
months)

2015 - £25k - Freelancing - Android apps

2016 - £30k - Software Engineer - Data proccessing

2017 - £52k - Data Architect - Data proccessing

~~~
jacknews
Even 8 years ago, £20k ($26k ish) seems extremely low for a developer in a
"rich" western nation.

Is embedded development really that poorly paid? I'm quite interested in it
myself, but not for that kind of money.

~~~
roel_v
"Is embedded development really that poorly paid?"

At least in Belgium and the Netherlands it is, yes. I've interviewed a few
times for roles like that, and they were always poorly paid and very
depressing looking (like one guy beaming 'this will be your workspace!',
pointing to an ancient pc on the edge of a lab table with a chair with holes
in it. I think since the electronics guys didn't have chairs, that was the
comfy position in the company?)

~~~
Rinzler89
Do you have any idea why embedded got so poorly paid?

~~~
roel_v
They seem to get lumped in with the EE guys, for whom just like the MechEng
guys there are wholly different salary expectations (probably a supply/demand
thing). I guess in embedded companies, software is just a necessary annoyance.

------
throwawaydevops
Jan 2018 - First permanent job out of college: "dev/ops engineer" \-
(Basically: help with docker stuff, manage all CI/CD, some Linux sysadmin
stuff, misc SRE stuff, and occasionally some Rails development or other web
dev tasks as needed).

$62,000. Rarely more than 40 hours/week, never/rarely weekend/evening work,
and generous PTO (5+ weeks of vacation + legal holiday + sick leave).

Previous work was 3 years as a student linux sysadmin working for a research
department on campus, and then a contract position with them after I graduated
for ~6 months before I found a permanent job.

US - Midwest. White. Male. Born in '92\. Took me a while to get through
college.

------
fractal_rose
I'm a front-end Dev based in FL who works 100% remote. Mostly HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, and liquid. Usually nothing too crazy. Mostly making custom hand-
coded brochure type sites for a smaller but growing company. Started at $60k
and increased to $65k after a year. I've only been coding for about 3 years.
No formal education. All self-taught after discovering a passion for code.
After 2 years with my current company, I'll be looking to branch out to find
something more challenging (full-stack) with higher pay but I think so far
where I am at is a decent place to start considering I got here without a cs
degree.

------
burn1540907206
Let me add to the sharing:

A developer, EU, central-europe country with a single room flat rent around
500$.

2011-2012 - 4k$/ year - QA engineer intern in fortune 500 corp (part-time)
2012-2014 - 10k$/year - QA engineer (part-time) 2014-2016 - 20k$/year - QA
engineer 2016-2018 - 30k$/year - Senior QA engineer 2018- - 36k$/year -
Backend engineer, 3 day weekends, but some on-call duty

I would like to figure out how to get to one of those 100k$/year jobs in
reasonably close future :-) Not sure how would I justify that just now with my
current skill-set (unless somebody really wanted somebody specialized on QA :)

------
JimboOmega
For Me It Looks like (each representing a different company)

98-05 - various internships over summers $10-$15/hrish

2005 - $56K, employee stock purchase plan worth maybe $5K

2007 - $0 (try to launch startup)

2008 - $80Kish, no stock (Senior Software Engineer)

2011 - $95Kish (ended just over $100K), worthless options (Software Engineer)

2013 - Moved To Bay Area, $110K, worthless options, tiny startup (Software
Engineer), end at $120K as Lead Software Engineer

2014ish - $140K, probably worthless options, slightly larger startup (Senior
Software Engineer)

2017-present $165K->$175K, definitely larger startup, actually worth something
options (at least in the money, but pre-IPO so no immediate value). ( Senior
Software Engineer)

------
c20181031
1998 - $39k - Consultant - large co

1999 - $60k - Sr. Consultant

2000 - $85k, 5k options - Sr. Consultant - startup #1

2001 - $90k - Sr. Engineer

2002 - $95k, OTE $130k - Sales engineering

2005 - $110k, 10k options, OTE $200k - Sales engineering mgr - startup #2

2007 - $80k - own startup

2010 - $400k - acquisition, $200/hr consulting

2012 - $450k - $215/hr consulting

2015 - $500k - $225/hr consulting

2017 - $400k, $100k starting - eng leadership - bigco

2018 - $200k, $500k OTE, stock rsu - sales - bigco

Net - more salary growth in sales, also more risk. technical sales (sales
engineering) roles are hot commodity if you can code and do devops. good intro
to carrying a bag. consulting is a good option if you move from technical
sales and have a good network.

------
regular_dev34
The salaries are somewhat reflective of where you work and how good was your
interview. And of course you have to love what you do. 2010 . 72 . (East
Coast) 2011 . 78 . (East Coast) 2012 . 84 (East Coast) 2013 . 88 . (East
Coast) 2014 . 96 . (East Coast) 2014 . 135 . CA 2017 . 210 + 20 CA 2018 . 185
+ 30 + 60 CA 2018 . 195 +25 + ? CA

I try not to work more than 40 hrs a week. Ironically people are more happy
when I am working lesser cause it seems to ease everyone. I have been able to
get offers as high as 350K for base salary but honestly they scare me.

------
rootusrootus
I don't remember my total history exactly (yearly increments especially), but
it went something like this...

\- 1999: 32K, sysadmin, tiny ISP

\- 2000: 48K, sysadmin, small telecom co

\- 2002-2013: 65K->105K, sysadmin->developer, small telecom

\- 2014-2018: 120K->140K, developer, medium sized co

This is all in Portland Oregon, and does not include bonus or stock numbers.
Having recently been a manager for a while, I'm paid slightly higher than
average for an experienced developer at my company. I'm in the process of
looking for my next gig. Mostly because I'm bored, not because I'm looking for
more money.

------
anonymousJim12
White male, middling state university CS, Software Engineer track, US east
coast HCOL cities. Never more than a straight 40h/wk.

    
    
        2006-2009 - small co                                  - 40k -> 50k
        2009      - took a year off to travel                 - 0k
        2009-2011 - small co                                  - 65k -> 80k
        2011-2012 - stereotypical startup                     - 100k
        2012      - Tried to start a software co              - 0k
        2013-2018 - non-unicorn medium co                     - 105k -> 175k

------
memyselfi66
Not many ops or 40+ answers. White male only high school educated. Self taught
CS.

Here is mine from an ops management perspective. Missouri.

$30K 88-89 - Progress database developer Insurance $50K 89-94 - Citi started
as technical support ended up LAN Manager $60K 94-96 - Independent Consultant
for PC sellers doing LAN/WAN installations $65K 96-97 - National reseller as
Systems Engineer Manager $100K - 99-09 National telecom company as
international call center technical manager $150K - 09 to current VP of IT for
legal software company responsible for ops and development

------
alexis_fr
White male, graduated from quite a good school in France in 2006. Wages in
gross, 33% tax on it. And the employer also pays 33% tax on gross, for social
insurances.

\- 2006: 36k€, Java/js dev in Luxembourg/banking

\- 2007-2010: 35k€, Java dev in France, service company,

\- 2011-2013: 70k$, Java dev in Australia

\- 2014: Startup founder (France), 30k€

\- 2015: Startup founder, 50k€,

\- 2016: Startup founder, 60k€

\- 2017: Startup founder, 70k€

I feel like a failure, compared to all my friends and people on HN who show
high salaries for engineers, but I suppose we only see wages of the successful
ones, and I reckon I’m super angry with life which is a vicious circle for
employers.

~~~
blauditore
Well, I guess startups are a risky endeavor, and I guess you could make much
more in a boring enterprise software job. But the question is whether you
really want that.

Also, can't you live quite well from € 70k in France (unless it's Paris)?

~~~
stringyham
Yes, 70k is good in Paris.

I'm at 48k, live in Paris, and spend my time eating at restaurants, going out
clubbing and still save money.

------
awefoijwefwaof
Also a white male.

2012-2016: Grad student $23k

2017: Data scientist $110k (very low COL)

2018: Data scientist $250k (very high COL)

Weirdly enough, I only save slightly more after all expenses at my new job
than I did at my previous job because of tax and COL differences.

------
RightMillennial
U.S., Michigan based, white male, late twenties, began programming as a teen,
no college education.

2009: $25k - Junior web developer at A - 40hr/wk

2010: $40k - Junior web developer at B - 40hr/wk

2011: $50k - Junior web developer at B - 40hr/wk

2012: $50k - Junior web developer at B - 40hr/wk

2013: $60k - Web developer at C - 40hr/wk

2014: $70k - Web developer at C - 40hr/wk

2015: $80k + $5k bonus - Lead web developer at C - 40-45hr/wk, on-call

2016: $90k + $10k bonus - Lead web developer at C - 40-45hr/wk, on-call

2017: $100k + $15k bonus - Lead web developer at C - 40-45hr/wk, on-call

2018: $110k + $15k bonus - Lead web developer at C - 40-45hr/wk, on-call

------
esotericn
[https://danluu.com/bimodal-compensation](https://danluu.com/bimodal-
compensation) is a pretty interesting read, I think.

It does seem to me based on reading these topics that there's a set of
developers that think anything above X is crazy, and a set of developers that
think anything below X is crazy, and they don't really overlap.

That's the case across all disciplines/people, of course (I guess you'd call
it... the class system?) but I think it's a lot less discrete.

------
gettalo
HN could have anonymous, expiring accounts.

Italy. I am 30 now.

2012 €500/mo, €1000/mo after 6 months "body rental"

2013 €25k + car associate consultant in IT company

2014 €30k + car consultant in same IT company

2015 €37k IT business analyst in large manufacturing company

2016 €40k same

2017 €42k same

2018 €42k same

~~~
dmarucco
Care to explain why you would like to have "anonymous" accounts? I'm also from
Italy and I know that for us, as italians, salary is a taboo that must be
overcome.

In which position you are currently?

~~~
gettalo
In threads such as this one, everyone creates a new, throwaway account,
possibly with a password that will never be reused. It looks like a waste to
me. There could be the possibility of logging in as “guests” with temporary
account in order to post anonymously.

I work as an IT business analyst / Project Manager in a large Italian company.

------
zifnab06
28, software engineer in the US.

2011-2014: $32,000. Montana Started as an internship, turned into a full time
job with a $1/hour raise. More IT than software dev.

2014-2015: $48,000. Montana. Moved with a contract, last company went under.

2015: $70,000. Seattle. First "real" software job. Left 3 months later.

2015-2016: $85,000-$100,000. 20% bonus. Seattle. Series C startup.

2016-2017: $85,000. No bonus. Seattle. Seed funded startup. Took a pay cut
because I thought they had something. They still might.

2017-2018: $120,000. 20% bonus. Seattle. Fortune 500. Great work/life balance.

------
NZThrowaway
Graduted in NZ with a Bachelor in Computer Science in 2007

(never worked anywhere that has paid a bonus)

2007 - 2008 - 38.5K - grad position, web dev 2009 - 2011 - 55K NZD - new job,
web dev 2011 - £60K - web dev contracting in London 2012 - £84K - web dev
contracting in London 2013 - 150-180K NZD - remote senior web dev contracting
from NZ

Tax in the UK was somewhere between 20-30%. Tax in NZ works out ~30% roughly.

Cost of living in the UK was expensive. In comparison I own my own house in NZ
and my mortgage repayments are less than we were paying in rent in the UK.

------
greenleafjacob
San Francisco

2013 - $82,000 - Software Engineer, Startup

2014 - $117,000 - Software Engineer, Startup

2015 - $144,000 - Software Engineer, Startup

2016 - $153,000 - Software Engineer, Bigco

2017 - $176,000 - Senior Software Engineer, Bigco

2018 - $187,000 - Senior Software Engineer, Bigco

------
UKSalaryPoster
Using a throwaway (all normalised to GBP):

2005-2007 - London, UK - Cofounder of consultancy - £40k base, £100-120k
dividends 2007-2009 - San Francisco - Principal SDE @ FAANG - £90,000, £20,000
signing bonus 2009-2011 - London - Senior Engineering Manager @ FAANG -
£100,000, £20,000 bonus 2011-2013 - London - Start-up co-founder - [It's
complicated] about £70,000 all in yearly, exited and made up for shortfall
2013-Present - London - Partner @ Large Consultancy - £250,000 base, £200,000
bonus

------
rancherbill
Texas:

01-03: McDonald's $11,000 - $31,000

04-10 USAF $38,000 for a while, then lower for a long time, ultimately $42,000
I think

10-13 Fortune 500 Gov Contracter, $60,000 - $65,000 (rent 800-900, then 30 yr
mortgage + taxes $1500 for ~2000 sqft 10 acres)

13-15 Fortune 500 Gov Contractor, $66,000 - $69,000

in 14: Graduated with B.S. in C.S. from crappy military-heavy college

15-17 Same job, different contractor $69,000 - $72,000

17-18 Same job, different contractor $82,000

I work in IT, occasional programming duties. All jobs strictly limited to 40
hrs/week or 80 hrs/pay period. USAF was even 40 hrs.

------
throwmoneyatme
Male, USA, college is nothing special (sometimes get laughs), other defining
aspects I dont want to reveal here that probably matter and to make sense of
multiple job changes. Not sure how I stand compared to others my age/skill-
set. idk. I've made a name and strong connections in my industry... outlook
looks decent.

2015 - mid-level at employer A - $80k

2016 - Sr Y at employer A - $95k

2017 - Sr Y at employer B - $105k

2018 - Sr Y at employer C - $130k base, $60k bonus plan, $100k RSU

2018 - Sr X at employer D - $190k base, 15% bonus plan, $100k RSU

------
throwaway23897
To add another "boring" salary data point:

\- $56-70K USD - 2013-2015 - Software developer at a big corporation in the
midwest.

\- $90K USD - 2015 - Same company, new department. Unusually good pay for the
area.

\- $41-45K USD ($54-60K CAD) - 2016-current - Moved to Prince Edward Island,
Canada (to marry my wife) and took a job as a software developer at one of the
very few software companies here. The paycut was brutal, but all things
considered, one of the best decisions I've ever made!

------
mooreds
Excellent coverage od an important topic. Glad he is sharing.

------
a_t48
Work history is probably going to out who I am to someone, but:

\- $50k-$80k(?) - 2012-2014 - Mobile game company (gameplay\engine)

\- $85k - 2014-2015 - AAA games company (gameplay\ai)

\- $105k-$135k(?) - 2015-2017 - Technically a VR company (engine)

\- $175k-$183k(?) + ~$95k yearly PSU + ~$60k other bonuses - 2017-2018 - Self
Driving Car company

On the one hand I'm a huge outlier who got in something at the right time. On
the other hand I'm really good at my job...but probably overpaid.

------
blizzard8
8 years in same company at Waltham, MA (Revenue~700Million)

2010 - Junior software developer - $89000 ($10000 signing) 2011 - Software
developer - $92000 2012 - Software developer - $95000 2013 - Software
developer - $98000 2014 - Software developer - $104000 2015 - Software
developer - $118000 2016 - Senior software developer - $128000 2017 - Senior
software developer - $134000 2018 - Senior software developer - $138000

~~~
aNoob7000
Sorry for asking, but do you get a bonus?

~~~
blizzard8
The figures are including bonus. And, forgot to mention that I am getting 700
stock options each year from past 3 years.

------
luckyornot
Spent my career in SoCal, mostly working full-time in developer and PM roles
at financial firms. Changed jobs 7-8 times. All numbers are approximate.

1998: $46K + 3K bonus

1999: $55K + 4K bonus

2000: $67K + 5K bonus

2001: $85K + 15K bonus (new job)

2002: $90K + 20K bonus

2003: $95K + 20K bonus

2004: $110K + 45K bonus (big jump when I threatened to quit)

2005: $115K + 65K bonus

2006: $115K + 65K bonus

2007: $150K + 50K bonus

2008: $150K + 50K bonus

2009: $150K + 50K bonus

2010: $150K + 75K bonus

2011: $50K (took an 18 mo sabbatical because I was burned the eff out)

2012: $100K (worked for only the last half of the year)

2013: $275K (consultant)

2014: $275K (consultant)

2015: $275K (consultant)

2016: $275K (consultant)

2017: $175K + 175K bonus

2018: $175K + ??? bonus

------
burner_1078
I'm from the Midwest, not Chicago. These values don't include bonuses or other
compensation, just annual salary. I'm in my upper 20's.

2011 - $ 12/hour - web dev intern - company 1

2012 - $45K/year - web developer - company 1

2012 - $55K/year - software engineer - company 2

2016 - $68K/year - software engineer - company 2

2016 - $80K/year - senior dev - company 3

2017 - $85K/year - senior dev - company 3

2018 - $110K/year - lead dev - company 4 (anticipated offer)

------
SimonPStevens
I'm always shocked by the difference in pay in the tech industry between US
and UK.

For similar career path, my pay has consistently been significantly behind
this based on a pure currency conversion.

And also I'm sure our living expenses are higher. Most hardware I buy seems to
be priced the same or very similar in $ and £ so effectively charging a
premium to UK buyers.

Am I comparing wrong, or are US tech works really so well played?

~~~
ivalm
US tech workers in HCOL areas (esp Bay Area/Seattle/NYC) are very well paid.

------
throwawayacct92
Throwaway account. Mid-30s male born in Eastern Europe, working in the USA.

Washington DC area:

2005-2009 - ~ $25K (grad school; part-time research assistant, code monkey,
and sysadmin)

2010-2011 - 0 (bad things happened)

2012 - $56K (software developer, remote contractor for a Canadian company)

2013-2016 - $74-82K (software developer, contractor at a government facility)

2017 - $90K (software developer, contractor at a government facility)

NYC

2018 - $150K salary, $275K incl. stock and bonus (software engineer, FAANG)

------
wafflesraccoon
As a younger developer 58k Junior Web Developer - St. Louis, Startup (2016 -
2018) 75k Web Developer - New Mexico, Mid sized company (2018 -)

------
salaryburner
Burner account. Software engineer, C, C++, Assembler, Java, LUA, python, perl,
bash, objc, swift, COBOL, Pascal, EJB, Linux, Windows, Mac, BSD.

1996: 28k

1998: 40k

2000: 65k

2003: 70k

2004: 72k

2009: Startup founder in San Francisco, 40k

2011: Startup founter same company: 85k

2014: Startup founder same company, 115k

2016: Freelancer, effectively 50k due to lack of contracts

2018: bbigco, 90k

Dunno what I'm doing wrong... I've got a few github/sf projects I started with
1000+ stars and over 10mb of open source code. I guess I suck at negotiation?

~~~
phendrenad2
Baseless speculatiin on my part, but maybe your work history doesn't have a
clearly-defined specialization? COBOL and assembler are at opposite ends of
the software world, for instance.

------
markwusinich
Graduated College 1992 Information Systems Drexel University All jobs in
around Philadelphia (except 95-97) 1992 - 24k 1994 - 32k 1995 - 33k (but in
Wyoming) 1997 - 80k 1999 - 95k 2000 - 84k 2003 - 110k 2006 - 150k
(contracting) 2010 - 115k (converted to salary) 2012 - 155k (back to
contacting) 2013 - 110k (back to salary) 2018 - 120k (same job, small
increases)

------
dispose928374

        2007 bigco1  74000 base, $30000 stock [fired performance]
        2010 startup 85000 base, 1000x stock 
        2011         fired for performance (company later went public, and stock was >$100 so that cost me 100k)
        2015 govt    56000 after 4 years unemployed (basically drinking and getting high everyday on savings)
        2018 bigco2  100000 (sober now)

~~~
zdgsg
Congrats on being sober!

------
asnyder
This is the crazy part for me:

 _They suggested that she contact human rights organisations, so Julie rang up
and left messages with several - but she never received a reply._

What is up with non-replies from organizations? She reaches out and nothing.
It's not a Facebook Ad Request appeal (an aside, is crazy how non-responsive
they can be and get away with it) it's human rights!

~~~
beaconstudios
did you mean to comment on this other post?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18341572](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18341572)

~~~
asnyder
Yes, thanks!

------
dbetteridge
2015 - IT Support - 50000 AUD Base - 1000 AUD Profit share

2016 - IT Support - 60000 AUD - Merit increase - 1200 AUD Profit share

2017 - Software Engineer - 65000 AUD - New role, New team same company - 1500
AUD Profit share

2018 - Software Engineer - 80000 AUD - Pay match job offer - 2500 AUD Profit
share

Some rough numbers from Australia, these are all pre-tax which is roughly
3572$ + 33% of (Pay - 37000$)

------
denmark_throw
My history in Denmark, pre-tax converted to € per year. Titles are not really
saying much. Most companies I've been at threw titles around.

2009 - Developer - 40 000€ 2010 - IT-Consultant - 56 000€ 2014 - Developer -
61 000€ 2015 - Senior Tech Lead - 67 500€ 2017 - Senior Engineer - 72 300€
2018 - Lead Developer - 80 400€

------
throwaway_sw_12
\- 2013-2015 student \- 2013-2014 $25/hr internship 20 hours/week \- 2015 50k
internship converted to full time \- 2016 105k software engineer at startup \-
2017 130k software engineer at same startup \- 2018 145k lead software
engineer at same startup

all of these are in low cost southwest (not Phoenix, think mountains)

------
robohydrate
Fort Lauderdale, FL

2011-2012 Intern test engineer at a small software shop, $15/hr

2013-2014 Full time test engineer at same small software shop. Starting $45k,
ending $50k

2014-2018 Full time software engineer at a larger corporate place, starting
82k currently 105k

All of the above doing systems programming with c/c++ mostly and a drop of
powershell and C#

------
rbx800
I'm an extreme outlier. No degree. Started coding as a child. Dropped out of
college. United States (not in SV).

2000-2002 - 25k hardware technician / repair

2003-2005 - 45k web developer

2006 70k - biometrics/vision developer

2007 - 100k - 'Enterprise' developer

2008 - 105k

2010 - 120k

2011 - 190k - F500 developer (base+bonus)

2012 - 200k

2013 - 215k

2014 - 220k

2015 - 225k

2016 - 160k - restart in another field (passion)

2017 - 180k - try yet another passion field

2018 - 280k - (base) returned to enterprise-y work

~~~
Tehchops
> 2018 - 280k

Well done. When I hear "enterprise", I'm assuming C#/Java?

~~~
rbx800
Thanks. Yes indeed, C# with a dash of cloud/big data.

------
jlthornton
Black Male here.

2014 - 58,000 -> 62000 Entry Level Dev at Fin Company X

2015 - 62000 -> 65000 Entry Level Dev at Fin Company X

2016 - 65000 -> 70000 Intermediate Dev at Fin Company X

2017 - 70000 -> 74000 Intermediate Dev at Fin Company X

2018 to mid 2018 74000 -> 84000 Intermediate Dev at Fin Company X

mid 2018 to end 2018 84000 -> 95000 Senior Engineer at Consulting Company X

------
adevinlondonuk
I've never really had a proper job title. Graduated in 2013. Currently in
London, UK.

2013, £20,000, Web Design studio in Oxford A

2014, £28,000, London startup B

2015, £35,000, London startup B

2016, £45,000, London startup B

2017, £55,000, London small software company C

2018, £60,000 + £15k bonus, London small software company C

Negotiation pending, I am hoping for £75,000 base next year at company C.

I work 7 hours a day.

------
readingnews
I think the author is in fact unhumble bragging. I have been in IT for 26
years, have managed IT teams, every boss I have had would hire me back. I live
in a mid sized city. I don't make close to half those numbers. I have no idea
how these people get these crazy high salary jobs.

~~~
bronxbomber92
If you describe yourself as being in IT, I suspect that means your job
description is very different from that of the author’s. Comparing salaries
across different types of job doesn’t make much sense.

------
2spicy_thrwaway
Here's another data point. Quantitative science B.S. from low-tier UC. Data
analyst/engineer/data scientist. Silicon valley. Non FAANG.

Mix of promotions and job changes:

2009 $55k + worthless stock

2012 $80k + $10k or 15k signing

2013 $100k + $100k worthless stock

2014 $115k + $200k worthless stock

2015 $150k + $20k signing + $50-$100k stock

2017 $190k + $100k-$150k stock

2018 $260k + $200k-$300k stock

------
thrown_aN8pz
In the UK, in Bristol;

2009 - exploited minion for a US corp; £22k

2010 - junior at a SME; £30k. By the time I left I'd got to £40k

2014 - mid-level for a US corp: £45k. Up to £51k when I quit.

2018 - seniorish at another SME, £60k

All of the above are with 3-5% pension contributions + rubbish health care. I
do a mixture of embedded, devops and back-end web.

------
seanmcdirmid
Just to add a China-based data point working for an overseas R&D lab of a big
American company (not a FANG, but close). I started in 2007 at around 36K
RMB/month, and ended in 2016 at around 60K RMB/month, not including stock or
bonuses, which were substantial.

------
Drazul
Living in Spain (per year):

2013-2015: 7.200€ - 9.600€ (Internship, never full time, around 30 hours per
week. Company A)

2015 graduated on computer science

2015: 18.000€ (working on a research group on the university. Company B)

2016: 25.000€ - 29.000€ (My salary was increased on september. Company C)

2017: 29.000€ (Company C)

2018: 29.000€ (Company C)

I move to Germany on October:

2018: 70.000€ (Company D)

------
umvi
How is he "senior" after only 5 YOE? In my company senior developer is more
like 15 years

------
INTPenis
Salary isn't everything. I'm more interested in your monthly expenses, your
vacation days, your parental leave options and flexible work hours.

200k USD a year is just shocking to me living in Swedens 3rd largest city, ca.
300k inhabitants.

But I live well and I feel good from my work.

~~~
jhall1468
I don't know how expensive Sweeden is, but that $200k salary generally comes
with rent of $2000-$3000 for a small one bedroom. Large swaths of Silicon
Valley have average home prices well over $1 million USD.

And the tech sector here has excellent benefits relative to non-tech, but they
still probably don't even come close to your country. 3-4 weeks paid vacation
a year plus a few national holidays, 6-8 weeks paid parental leave. There are
outliers that offer more, but generally aren't common.

~~~
INTPenis
Yes that was my point. Just move to Swedens largest city, Stockholm, and cost
of living goes up significantly. But nowhere near the 200k/year salary range.

Yet here I have what is called the Øresund region, with Copenhagen across the
bridge. So I still much prefer to live down here.

------
Timothycquinn
Nick is a very nice guy. I recall chatting with him back in his MatrixOne
days. Great coder too.

------
lurker123
My history from Midwest to Mountain West

2004-2014 53K - 85K at the same company ( Had a shit ton of extracurricular
pursuits.. didn't really focus on software engineer growth)

2015-2017 95K - 107K different company

2018 contracting 170K contractor at different company

2018 FTE 140K + bonus + benefits at different company

------
throwsalary
SF 30 year old Indian guy, first year of first job out of grad school

251k = 145k salary + 40k bonus (30 signing and 10 end of year) + 66k (RSU per
year)

This was possible due to unique nature of the role, grad school and internship
that got converted into a return offer.

------
puncoz
In our country where I am based on, the salary is pretty much less. Also, the
living standard is also low.

2014-2016: Junior web developer. starting $1.2k (annual) ending $3.6k (annual)

2017-present: Software Engineer. starting $5k (annual), current $7k (annual)

------
ensiferum
So the guy went in 14 years from zero to "principal architect" ?

Can someone explain to me is this based on technical merit or is it just
networking/office politics/bullying/elbow tactics/ass kissing/luck?

~~~
badpun
Principal Architect can mean literally anything, and in many more enterprisey
places guys with such titles are often basically wankers who don't contribute
much or are even a net negative for the company. And yes, in such cases
getting to this role is all about appearances and politics. This is confirmed
by the market when such guy has to leave the company for whatever reason and
cannot get another job that is even remotely close in pay and ostensible
responsibility.

A good rule of thumb on the value of the architect is IMO whether they can
even check out, build and run the code. The kind of people I'm talking about
often didn't even bother to get privileges to version control; they reside
strictly in email&powerpoint land.

------
subsnub
Germany.

At the end we compare numbers as life itself can´t be compared. Living in a
certain town and certain country. Costs of living vary from country to region.
I choose to freelance as it means more income and less social security. I´m
not having paid vacations plus the bonuses of an employee.

I never worked more than 40 hours/week though. Not as a freelancer, not as an
employee. This is not game development. Nonetheless I worked for a agency
recently where the employees got jobs like: here are 30 layouts for a Magento
shop (by a designer who neither knows responsive design nor shop systems) and
the template needs to be done by the end of the week. I´m not making this up.
Companies like this are not running sustainable and you IMHO you should get
out there as quickly as possible.

I started developing ecommerce sites back in 2008. Worked for a specialised
web agency (size: around 20 people) back then and got around 1600 Euros/month
net, after taxes. I don´t remember the precise numbers any more.

I started freelancing in 2011 and got a higher income (not in the first year
though). I served mainly small businesses. I still have the numbers. They are
net, post taxes and health insurance already paid.

2011 15045 Euros  2012 34826 Euros 2013 28320 Euros 2014 46582 Euros

Decided to travel afterwards and give a regular job a try when I came back.
Got a position as PHP / Web developer at a small agency (size: 10-15 people).
Now relocated to the south of Germany. That would have been

2016 48000 Euros pre-tax or 25560 Euros net

Probably a small bonus added at the end of the year as well. I never found. I
quit after a few months as I figured out that being employed is not my cup of
tea. I earned about 30.800 Euros pre-tax. You can get some of your taxes back
if you don´t work a full year as an employee.

Fast forward: back to freelancing again. Earning between 65 and 80 Euros per
hour now, pre taxes Can´t say how much I will earn this year cause I didn´t
work last year at all and only a few months this year. Which is sufficient to
pay rent (and have enough time to witness the first months on earth of my
son).

Developing applications with PHP and JavaScript frameworks. No more small
customers, working on full-time project for a couple of months.

There have been studies posted at German portal heise.de in the last months
claiming software freelancers in Germany make an average of 91 Euros/hour. I
somehow doubt that. Or: depends who you ask and how big your sample is.

Not me and I´m fine with what I make. Demand for freelance developers is high
right now, I get lots of requests. How about you guys? :)

------
bongo662
Nashville. Econ Degree minor in Comp Sci.

Jun 2017 - Automated QA 22/hr

Feb 2018 - Junior Dev 50k / yr

Looking to make a move to Denver / San Diego. Anyone have an idea what
compensation would look like for someone with 1.5 yr experience?

------
jirenandcell
In the UK

* Industrial Placement (1 year):Developer/Administrator £18,500

* First job after graduation (2 Years):PHP Developer £20,000

* Second job (3 1/2 years): Magento/PHP Developer £28,500

* Third (current - 10 months):PHP Developer £50,000

------
bambamb
It amazes me that someone as intelligent as this guy can say something asinine
as “as a white man I know I can negotiate without backlash.” Not only is there
no evidence to support this, he seems completely oblivious to the fact that he
is not a representative white man at all. He has written widely used books on
JavaScript! Don’t you think THAT might be the reason he can negotiate without
backlash rather than his race and sex which he has in common with probably
half of all applicants? Please don’t paint all of us just average, struggling
white men as undeserving and privileged just because you have been extremely
fortunate and successful.

~~~
meesles
At the risk of opening a can of worms, I think the author is right and you are
contributing to the systemic issue by trying to deflect their mention of
privilege. If you are a white male, you have privilege. I don't think OP would
ever say that's the only factor to their success, but recognizing privilege
and where you have taken advantage of it in life is healthy progress towards
equality.

[http://psycnet.apa.org/record/2007-13393-007](http://psycnet.apa.org/record/2007-13393-007)
is a study that indicates that women tend to not negotiate as much for fear of
reprisal. Not having to face that inequality as a man who is expected to be
'assertive' and to 'tell it straight' is the definition of privilege.

~~~
hudon
Anecdotal but at my previous employer, women and some racial minorities were
given a higher score during interviews because of their gender or race (this
was explicit) and white men were de-prioritized. It was actually a
disadvantage to be white.

~~~
bambamb
Nothing anecdotal about that. This type of thing is pervasive in all major
organizations in the US (and many other Western countries). It is textbook-
definition systemic racism, in that it is systematized. There is literally a
system in place to discriminate against white men (and often asian men too).
And they justify this because of bold, sweeping, unsupported assumptions made
about "white privilege" like the one made by the author of this article.

~~~
Judgmentality
> Nothing anecdotal about that. This type of thing is pervasive in all major
> organizations in the US (and many other Western countries).

I think it is entirely anecdotal unless you can point to a treasure trove of
evidence. For what it's worth, I think there is actually a lot of merit to
what you're saying, despite it being unconventional. But to talk about it as
though it's just a given without concrete data seems like a poor approach for
a meaningful conversation.

------
ApolloRising
San fran vs other places in cali also make a huge difference

------
jefftk
Here's my pay history:
[https://www.jefftk.com/money](https://www.jefftk.com/money)

------
sydneyburner
Burner account :) All amounts in AUD and all jobs based in Sydney and I am yet
another white male.

    
    
      1999 $27,000 Tech Support at an ISP 40 hour week.
      1999 $29,000 Tech Support at a different ISP 32 hour week (graveyard shift) then Linux Engineer. $20k Stock that I never took because dot.com :( 
      2000 $30,000 House Gamer at a net cafe (Oh god I miss those days). 40 hours a week graveyard shift.
      2001-2 Unemployed, occasional work still at the $30k mark.
      2003 $30,000 Tech Support at a hosting company, 40 hour week.
      2005 $95,000 Tech Support at a global storage giant with 3% pay rises year on year until I left. 40 hour week, 1 weekend a month.
      2009 $110,000 Team Lead at a small IT Managed Service Provider, 40-60 hours a week. Outages all the time.
      2010 $115,000 Senior Backup Engineer at global MSP, 60 hour week with lots of weekend work and 2am calls.
      2011 $120,000 Consultant at a small company, 5% pay rises every year. Didn't know how good it was until I let.
      2014 $140,000 plus $45k commission Sales Engineer at a US based Startup. Varied hours lots of travel. Usually 40 hours a week. $40k USD stock options vested over 5 years, when I left I elected to not take them because of Australia's dumb tax laws that were changed a year later. Also the startup didn't look like it was going to IPO anytime soon (and still hasn't).
      2016 $900/d ($240k/y) consultant (This was Melbourne based so I was paying $500/w in travel costs). 40 hours a week.
      2016 $165,000 Software architect at a global MSP 40-50 hour weeks.
      2017 $180,000 Director at a big Consulting firm. 60+ hours every single week.
      2018 $210,000 Director at a smaller firm that treats people a lot better. 40 hour week with lots of flexibility.
    
    

In total an 11.4% year on year increase since I left high school. Sometimes
dumb luck, sometimes backwards to get a job that meant less travel or less
shit environments. I am not the worlds best negotiator, I tend to ask high and
if they push back I retreat quickly, so it only works when I'm up against
someone worse.

Yes I've had jobs fall through because the number I asked was way higher than
they were prepared to pay and they didn't see any point negotiating.

I don't change jobs for money. The only time I've ever done that was the move
in 2005 because they almost tripled my salary overnight. I change jobs because
I get bored and want a new challenge. I stayed in the 2005 job for 4 years not
because of the pay, but because the sheer number of products and platforms
available meant I was always challenged and learning.

I have a family situation that requires me to keep earning lots of money for a
few more years as I support others. Once that passes I intend to cut back to 3
days per week work and complete a PHD or similar.

~~~
jonathankoren
Please tell me about this job of "House Gamer". Like what were your duties?

~~~
sydneyburner
So we charged hourly rates of say $3 to play games, or $20 for all night until
6am. My job was to get people to stay. If someone comes in and plays a few
rounds of counter-strike we make $3-6, but if I convince them to play
Starcraft, Baldurs Gate or Rainbow Six they'd stay all night. I would
encourage people to join me in games like R6 and we'd spend bloody hours on
the game. I was also good enough at CS, HL etc that if we played a tournament
I could "just win" and again get people to stay and try again. I miss the
muscle reflexes of 19 year old me.

------
jordache
Anyone know how are glassdoor, stackoverflow, etc salary estimates, for a
given candidate profile and geographic location?

------
_drFaust
DC

\- $42k-55k: 2013-2015, Manual Testing@Big Consulting

\- $70k-105k: 2015-2017, Lead QA Eng > Dev Team Mgr@Small Niche Consulting

\- $110k: 2017-current, Software Eng@Startup

------
fjsolwmv
Yahoo was paying engineers half or less compared to FAANG. It illustrates that
by that time (2011), Yahoo was on hospice.

------
the_jeremy
US Male, MechE degree doing CS, Denver:

2017: 75k

2018: $45/hr (~93k. no benefits, but still on parent's healthcare)

------
jrs95
In the Midwest without a college degree: 2015-2016: 40K 2017-2018: 80K
Current: 115K

------
ggm
Normalized to some baseline effective USD? It needs to be adjusted for CPI.

------
known
Indian IT firms make money by selling software engineers, not software;

------
throwaway477920
all figures are total comp

'05-'07 - software engineer, midwest - $54k -> $68k

'08-'14 - software enginner, east coast non-profit - $70k -> $90k

'15-'17 - swe III, google - $200k -> $260k

------
coolyd
\- $38k Entry level dev

\- $65k Lead developer

\- $125k Director of development

\- $180k Product director

------
daveheq
As a white man I've gotten backlash for asking for a raise.

------
megustapaycheck
I grew up in Moscow, Russia; but have lived my entire adult life in NYC. I'm a
US citizen. No education.

2002-2005: As a teenager, I've done odd jobs here and there, never adding up
to more than a few thousand per year. Built some websites, set up some
networks. Nothing serious.

2005: My first real job at a startup that sold whitelabel music stores to
radio stations paid me $40k/year. No benefits, no bonuses, no equity.

2006: My second real job at the technology arm of a major sports league paid
me $60k/year + benefits + a nominal annual bonus. There was a good pension
plan too.

2009: After becoming a father, I begged for a pay increase to account for the
costs of raising a kid in NYC. Got raised from $60k to $90k. Management called
it a "salary correction".

2010: I left the sports league at $112k and joined a fintech startup where my
salary went up to $120k.

2014: The fintech startup was amounting to nothing. My "very generous" option
grants were turning out to be worth zero. There were occasional end-of-year
cash bonuses that after taxes paid single-digit thousands. I left the company
at a base salary of $140k and took three months off.

2014: Joined a major financial/media firm owned by a certain former NYC mayor.
They paid me $150k in base salary, full benefits, and a promised annual bonus
of $35k. I joined in September, so I got a teeny tiny prorated bonus for that
year, but the following year I was forced to leave in December and wasn't paid
the annual bonus.

2016: Joined a boring Canadian investment bank here in NYC at a base salary of
$160k. No bonus, no equity. Terrible benefits. Stayed there for 4 months and
didn't write a line of code for work because they didn't know what they wanted
me to work on.

2016: Joined a startup that sold home security cameras. I ran a team of a
dozen people there, and got paid $170k in base salary. Lots of equity was
promised, but they never wrote my equity grant. Great benefits though. After a
year at this company I had been forced to lay off some people from my team and
had to help some others to find new jobs because they were worried about job
security. The company was doing very poorly, so I left too because I have
bills to pay.

2017: Joined a $20B hedge fund at base salary of $200k, promised annual bonus
of $100k. After two months, the fund began a scary nosedive, and laid off
myself and my boss and two other engineers.

2017: After a frantic job search I joined the adtech firm where I currently
work. I get paid $180k in base salary, okay benefits, and an annual bonus of
about $20k before taxes. I work mostly from home and really like it. I've been
here for a year and don't plan to leave.

------
sures
I am a brown male working in India. The salaries are rounded to the nearest
100000 INR. USD values are rounded to the nearest 1000 USD. These are salaries
_per year_. Need to emphasize this because when you see numbers like 3000 USD
you may think this is per month. No it is indeed 3000 USD per year. When there
are stocks involved, only the stocks that vest per year is included as part of
the yearly salary.

    
    
      2003 -  0 YOE -  200000 INR (  3000 USD) - Software Engineer  - One of the very popular Indian IT firms
      2005 -  2 YOE -  300000 INR (  4000 USD) - Senior Engineer    - Same as above
      2007 -  4 YOE - 1000000 INR ( 14000 USD) - Software Engineer  - A small American company with their office in India
      2009 -  6 YOE - 1500000 INR ( 20000 USD) - Senior Engineer    - Another small American company with their office in India
      2011 -  8 YOE - 2000000 INR ( 28000 USD) - Principal Engineer - Same as above
      2013 - 10 YOE - 3500000 INR ( 47000 USD) - Principal Engineer - A big American company with their office in India
      2015 - 12 YOE - 7000000 INR ( 95000 USD) - Principal Engineer - A big American company with their office in India
      2017 - 14 YOE - 9500000 INR (128000 USD) - Principal Engineer - Same as above

~~~
pgsandstrom
So you make 40 times more now than at the start of your career? Thats insane!
I make a very good salary in Sweden and I've only doubled my salary in my 10
year long career.

~~~
thisisit
The inflation in India is similarly insane.

Last I calculated someone earning 200k INR in 2007 has to be earning nearly
800 k INR by 2017, just to ensure that their earnings are not eroded by
inflation. And this is going by government official figures. On ground figures
are even worse.

Now when you double that salary it comes to 1600k. And is where another caveat
kicks in. I know people who make around that with similar experience as sures.
So, he is successful for sure but also in the top 95% percentile of the Indian
IT salary figures.

------
throwaway487548
I think it is good point to include a brief description of what people are
coding.

I could understand that someone, who are writing, say, FoundationDB or some
Scala for inhouse finance processing could get ~$200k, but my mind absolutely
refuses to accept the fact that Javascript coding is being paid this way.

------
throwaway487548
There are literally millions of people who could work remotely for 30k, being
not necessarily worse than these valley's hotshots.

Yeah, MIT/Stanford/CMU degree pays back.

------
choot
Mine:

2011 - 20K USD

2012 - 20K USD

2014 - 20K USD (burned out working for the startup founder)

2015 - 50K USD (ranted at a club about my founder while drunk and another
founder offered to pay double)

2016 - 150K USD (interviewed at established tech company)

2017 - 200K USD ( same company promoted me to project manager)

2018 - 500K USD (finally became executive)

------
rebolek
Cool, I want to be woman in America, because as man in Central Europe, it
takes me almost three years to get 48000$.

------
yetanotherburnr
Yet another White Male. Salaries are actually from multiple different
countries, but I've converted all to GBP (as that's what I think in, mostly).
Which has varied in value a lot over the years, so probably take it with a
grain of salt.

    
    
      1997 £18k First real web-dev work
      1999 £60k Contract developer making the most of the dotcom boom
      2000 £45k First attempt at running my own business (didn't go well)
      2002 £28k Took a job that seemed stable and came with visa
      2006 £40k Last permanent job
      2008 £90k Working for myself part 2 - much improved
      2014 £10k Had daughter - buttoned off work big time for a couple of years
      2016 £50k Still doing my own gig, but better work-life balance
      2018 £115k Working much harder than I’d planned. But enjoying it. Combo contract/own gig

~~~
C1sc0cat
For a data point when I started in 1979 at a world leading R&D organisation in
the UK I was on £1620pa :-) about a 1/3 of the rate the scientific civil
service was paying.

Though my first job at 15 was working in the local library as a shelver for
35p an hour

------
dotancohen
I had to edit the CSS of that page just to read the important data. In
particular, the table is too narrow and therefore has a horizontal scroll.
Then important data (start and end salary) is to the right of the scroll. And
then the dates are to the left of the scroll!

The author brags that although he is currently out of work, as a white male he
should have no problem finding work when he is ready (health-wise). I wonder
if he is white enough and male enough to compensate for his horrible page
presentation, which interestingly enough seems to be his profession.

~~~
dotancohen
To those downvoting: I'm not adding the white male part. That is the author of
the fine article's argument!

